# Naruto (Part 1): The fall of the Five Kages (IC)



## Vergil (Feb 15, 2013)

*Ame*

This peace was not true. The treaty that the five countries had signed was iron clad, and all were confident that this would usher in many prosperous years of trade. Utterly laughable, none of the countries really believed that ? their military had not shrunk in size and border patrols were as stringent as ever. Still, everyone bought into the idea of peace. It is what happens when fools want something they can never have;  they will create an illusion more powerful than any genjutsu to make it come true. This peace is paper thin. The only true peace can be obtained by a single rule. No borders, no territories and one army to keep the masses in line. 

This was the will of the Kurokage. 

The people that were scattered across the country could hardly be called minions. They were his arms, his legs, his eyes and his black twisted heart. They would corrupt, charm, kidnap, bribe and kill their way so that his dream could be realised. It was a shared dream but one with a pot of gold at the end. Everyone had a price and it would be one he could pay. 

But he knew that they were doing it less for selfish reasons but because, like him, they knew the world was broken. A record player that was stuck on the same two lines of a sickeningly sweet song. It couldn?t be fixed, it had to be smashed and rebuilt to play a tune more befitting of the state of the world. 

The rain tapped on the window melodically. ?Yes. Just like the rain.? 



*Mion. *

*River Country, near the Fire Country border*

Her clothes had been ripped and there was a large red stain on her side as she hobbled as fast as she could.

?Help?.some..somebody?? she stammered and cried at the same time. She fell to her knees and turned, her green eyes wide with panic and her soaked black hair webbed across her face as the rain continued to fall. The gravel beneath her feet gave way as her sandals tried to find purchase to let her scramble up quickly to her feet. It was no use, she was exhausted and had lost too much blood.

It was getting closer. That beast with fangs and a blood lust so great that it shook her to her core. ?Help me?? she whimpered, hugging a large rock as if seeking the arms of a loved one before she died and closed her eyes as the footsteps of the beast pounded ever closer.

A roar; the sound of several arrows being launched; a whimper from the beast and then a warm touch on her shoulder.

She shuddered and screamed but it was met only with kind words and reassurance. One eye opened and she saw her saviors. Three men with lanterns who had heard the screams. She shouldn?t be out alone as there were strange beasts out in the forest. 

She understood and thanked them for their kind hearts. Their warm, beating, kind hearts.

A flash of smoke erupted from nowhere, engulfing all four of them. Three were left coughing and the slender figure danced, the screams were like music to her. A twist of her fingers that penetrated through skin, muscles and organs. She didn?t know what she had just hit but it hurt. Oh how it hurt. 

?You?re such a good man aren?t you?? She darted in and out, pulling a man that was trying to escape and tearing at his heel, causing him to flop hilariously to the ground. ?Such a good man. Did you want to feel warm inside? Knowing you?ve done good??

Four of her steel nails tore up through his abdomen and came protruding out of his neck before she lifted him up and slammed him head first into one of his friends, who fell unconscious. ?Mmm dessert, but first gotta eat all your dinner. Like a good girl?like a?? Her hand ripped out the heart of the man she had impaled and put it in her mouth. She got on her hands and knees and crawled towards the man who could not walk. He was crawling through the mud, his legs like soggy noodles. He looked back and saw a demon crawling towards him with a heart in her mouth. 

She pinned him by sitting on him and leaned in, took the heart which dripped blood all over his face. ?Stop! Why are you mmph!?

The heart of his childhood friend was stuffed down his throat and tears mixed with blood rolled down his face. ?Think of your family and friends as you die. Because I?ll kill them, so very slowly. Because they are good people too. Been raised the right way, had a nice life with everything they could want. Now eat up sweetheart. Yes, there you go. Good boy.?

The organ had now lodged itself into the man?s lungs and had suffocated him. Mion smirked and stood up, sweeping her hair backwards out of her face. She stepped toward the unconscious man and tore out his vocal chords and his eyes, before turning back into her innocent Shion. 

The girl had no idea what was going on, but was used to seeing these situations. Mion controlled her, she just did what she was told. She cleared her throat and let out a bloodcurdling scream before tearing towards the nearby village, talking about how some beast had attacked them.


----------



## Windancer (Feb 15, 2013)

*Kaion*
*The Lighting Country*

They were no older than Kaion when he was taken and shaped into a weapon, he could barely remember the boy who screamed in the darkness, weak and helpless. These were no ordinary children, they might've laughed and mocked one another, but in truth they were fledgling shinobi. Freely sacrificing there innocence, choosing to become murderers, they didn't deserve to live. Kaion descended from the shadows where he had watched them, the hood of his cloak masked the pale face beneath, it was a tattered old thing, stained with blood and torn. Three stood before him, two boys and a girl, each wore a headband baring the mark of Kumogakure. The girl was slender with dark hair and bright eyes. The boys both broad with golden hair and small grey eyes, brothers or twins perhaps, it didn't matter, soon they would all know the cold embrace of death. Fear washed over them, Kaion could smell the stench, he knew it well, many chose the warriors path but so few could bare the burden of taking a life.

"You'll die today, you won't know why...and really, dose it matter? Consider this a blessing, I'm freeing your souls before life twists you into monsters." Kaion spoke with conviction, but inside a voice begged him to walk away. Leave these children alone, they were innocent and scared, they were a reflection of Kaion so long ago. Kaion drew his daggers in one swift motion, he struggled to silence the doubt, he always had, even now after so many years he still fought with what little remained of his soul.

"What are you doing!" Kaion roared. "You're warriors, aren't you! Fight me, die with some courage!" They weren't warriors, the girl whimpered as Kaion's blade cut across her throat, blood sprayed across his face, warm and exhilarating. She fell to her knees, desperation in her eyes, she hadn't embraced death, such foolishness. One of the brothers reached for his Kunai, but fear had claimed him, his trembling hands were unable to grasp it and the small blade disappeared into the grass below. Kaion struck the boy once across the chest and then with a swift motion darted behind him, driving his dagger into the boy's neck, he made no sound.

"P-p-please, I don't want..." The other boy shuck and tears streamed down his face, his lip quivered as he gazed at his brother's pale dead body. Suddenly the boy's face changed, his golden hair turned red, his small grey eyes became a dark shade of gold. Kaion bit into his lip as he realized, this boy was him, the child he had once been, pleading with Raiku, begging that the man let him go free, he had showed no mercy and neither would Kaion.

"Pathetic." Kaion hissed "I've taken the life of your brother, your friend, and still you don't fight. I had hoped today would be fun, how disappointing." Kaion pulled his dagger from the child's neck, it was caked in blood and still seemed thirsty for more. The last boy stepped back slowly, he was about to run, run home and curse Kaion's name, plead with the gods to strike him down. "Kaion Aziah, remember that name. And one day when you've escaped the fear that binds you, come for me, seek your vengeance. I'll be here ready and waiting." The boy dashed into the woodlands, vanishing behind a sea of trees, he didn't care about the bodies of those he had called friends, family even. Kaion jumped from the ground returning to his sanctuary in the shadows, safe and silent.


----------



## Magician (Feb 15, 2013)

*Kuro Brutus - Fire Country - Saton Village(Part I)*

He tore into the flesh with his sharp teeth, ripping it apart like a carnivorous lion upon its first meal. Eating the overly sized meat stick, chewing everything, he spit out the bones into a gray worn down bucket as it met several hundreds of its likeness. 

The man was hungry, he was _always_ hungry, and not for food mostly, food was just something to tie him down, _something_ to do to escape his inseparable boredom. He wanted to fight. He always fought but there were few opponents who could actually make it enjoyable. He trained hard, just so he could fight the best of the best, but lately it seems as if he were a magnet, a magnet that only drew in weaklings out for the bounty on his head. People who were confident in there abilities for the sole reason of besting the people in their small nit community...cocky.

Brutus fought since he was 6, non stop fighting, fights to the death, not the pussy fighting that ninja's of today participate in. He heard that in the days of old, there were 5 ninja villages who fought constantly, on a regular basis, warriors, people who were like him, people who trained for the sole purpose of fighting, of being the best.

The world's not like that now, there in this silly thing called "_peace_". Who would want peace anyways? What's the point? Why would you even want to live? What's the purpose? All it caused was boredom, this inseparable boredom that never left. There was only one person who managed to give him a challenge, one person who left him half dead and on the brink of death, one person who gave him the enjoyment of a lifetime, a man who's name is unknown, a man who calls himself the Kurokage, a man Brutus will serve for the rest of his life, a man he truly _respected_.

Brutus adopted the name Kuro from him, having no name of his own, he thought it fit. The least he could do for the man who gave him the best fight he ever had...Kuro, Kuro Brutus. He liked the name, it was fearsome, empowering, and drove away at least some of the weaklings that he had to face.

"Kuro Brutus," said a voice, confident, cocky, and full of authority. Another weakling.

Spitting out the last of the bone he was currently gnawing on, he stood up and turned to the voice. There he was with 2 other ninja by his side, ready to fight.

"Turn now," he said, "I don't have the drive to fight weaklings like you. Turn now or lose your lives."

"Kuro Brutus," the man in the middle said, he had short, dark red hair, and a long black jacket, signifying his superiority over the others. "You're a wanted criminal with orders to kill on sight. I'm afraid you're not the one escaping here today."

Brutus sighed as he watched the man motion to the men next to him as they got in a fighting stance. 

Nodding one of them made the first move, forming handsigns as he ran toward Brutus, he stopped mid way, placed his fingers to his mouth, took a deep breath, and then released as a stream of fire left his lips, engulfing Brutus.

"Captain Roy," said the one who attacked, "Mission complete."

"Good job, Match," said the other ninja who accompanied them with smirk, "It seems his cockiness was the death of him. He shouldn't have underestimated ninja from Konohagakure."

"Match, Blue," called Roy still staring into the mass of fire, "It's not over yet. This guy wouldn't go down that easy."

Just as he predicted, walking nonchalantly, Brutus left the flames, not a single burnt mark adorning his skin. The man had nothing on but a worn down t-shirt and even worse shorts, but not a single one was charred. 

Match's brow furrowed with a slight sliver of fear replacing his confidence as a bead of sweat dripped down his face. "H-how?" he questioned.

"How did he resist _your_ flames?" questioned Blue, equally unbelieving and fearful.

"He's not someone to underestimate," said Roy, "Keep your guard up. This guy is tough."

A smirk swept across Brutus' face. Roy, the man in charge, he was the only one not showing fear in the battlefield and if there were in surprise in his body, he wasn't showing it. The most impressive was how he instantly recognized him as strong. Strong recognize strong and are able to easily judge their opponents strength from just one look. Maybe Brutus underestimated this man. He was certainly, _strong_.

The two 'minions' stepped in front of their senior in a coordinated, team-like fashion. "Let's go Blue," Match said.

Immediately they began their attack. Forming multiple hand signs Blue spit out, what looked like oil, as spread out around Brutus' feet, forming a small pond. Jumping into the Match blew out another stream of fire aiming for the pool of oil his teammate created earlier.

Once again, Brutus was in the middle of a blaze of fire, this time twice as intense as the original.

"We're not done yet," yelled Blue as they both pulled out tanto that were strapped to their backs and swung them at their opponent.

They broke.

Once more Brutus stepped out of the blazing enferno and with a release of chakra a sharp wind blew the fire of his tan, muscular body. Brutus had a smile on his face and kept his gaze on Roy.

"I don't want to waste my time on these small fry. You and me both know that they aren't strong enough to beat me no matter what they try," Brutus pointed his finger at the leader, "Why don't you step into the fight?"

"Like hell we'll let you fight the captain," responded Match, anger in his voice.

"Yeah, don't underestimate us," Blue followed, "We're more than capable of dealing with the likes of yo..."

"Blue, Match," Roy said, calmly and coolly, his gaze never leaving his opponent. "Step aside, let me fight him."

"B-but, we..."

"That's an order," he said sharply.

"Yes sir," they said, jumping out of the way of the immediate area and remaining enough distance to watch the fight.

"You use chakra," Roy said, this time to Brutus, "A shield of chakra. Constantly around you. That's why their attacks never worked. Their chakra wasn't strong enough."

Brutus' smile grew even more, "I knew you were tough," he said with a chuckle, "But to be able to deduce my abilities that quickly...wow. I guess that's why you sent _those_ two first." 

"Enough with the small talk," Roy responded, "Let's just get down to business."

"My type of guy."

Roy shook of his jacket revealing a dark blue t-shirt, tight enough to show his slim muscular form. There was a sheath with a sword contained in it. He slowly and methodically pulled it out letting the blade glisten in the sunlight, he pointed it towards his opponent. "Time to die."

Match and Blue stood on the roof with awe in their eyes. This was the first time they saw their captain serious enough to unsheathe his sword. The only time he did was when he swore his enemies death. That was the only time. 

_And he *hated* killing._

Both were staring each other down and both combatants were out for blood.

_This_ fight was serious.


----------



## kluang (Feb 15, 2013)

*Shishi*
*
Land of Tea*

The missng-nin slowly makes his way to the top of the castle, leaving a trail of severed bodies behind. His smiles shows the sharp row of teeth, the trademark of the Seven Swordsmen of the Mist. He has a tanned skin and white eyes, and carries a large heavy blade with one hand, with a visible black Ten (天, ten, "heaven") kanji on his right arm. He wear a full-black shirt and pants over which they wear the Mist village standard grey flak jacket. On the back of his flak jacket, he has a metal attachment where he attach his blade.

A battle worn happuri style forehead protector shows everyone who he is,

He's one of the most wanted man in the world,

Shishi of the Mist. 

The Ogre (Oni) of the Mist

He now stands before the daimyo of the Land of Tea who is standing alone in his room, shivering and pissing himself. He looks at Shishi like some bloodlust demon and he's probably correct.

"The contracts call I put a show for the locale." and he grabs the daimyo and throw him outside and as the daimyo flies above the town Shishi decapitated him infront of the crowd and he throws the daimyo head into a well. In a puff of smoke he's gone and the Land of Tea is leaderless.

In the wilderness, south of the capital, Shishi appears before a group of people wearing black suits surrounding a carriage.

"Nice show." the voice beckon from inside the carriage. Inside is a huge man in a white suit and he snaps his finger and one of the man handed Shishi a box fill with Ryos. He took it and counts the sums. Satisfied, he stores the box in his scroll using Generic Sealing Technique and the carriage and its guards began to move.

Shishi grabs his sword and slash the the carriage in two and kills his previous employer.

"You why?" shout one of the black guards

"Another contract."

"Damn missing nin!!!"

Shishi swings his enormous blade and kills all the guards in one swing.

"You can come out now." says Shishi and a kunoichi jumps down from the tree. 

"My master would like to extend his thanks." and several other ninjas appear and all of them wears the same uniform.

"Your master?"

"Lord Kurokage would like to invite you to join him and his cause."

"Kurokage? Well, the plot thins."


----------



## kluang (Feb 16, 2013)

*Shishi

Land of Tea
*
"If you join us, you will be our independent agent, you may move to anywhere you like, but sometimes we will have a mission for you."

"And you?"

"I'm just his go-to girl. I'm not your superior, if that is your concerned."

Shishi ghostly white eyes stares at the kunoichi looking for any sign. Her allies slowly moves towards her and she raise her hand. Shishi's already pulls out his sword.

"If you wants strong opponents, then I can show them to you. Accept our offer and you will more battle then you ever dream."

Shishi slowly lowered his blade while keeping his guard up. "And what you have me do?"

The kunoichi smiles. "He will contact you soon."


----------



## Chaos Theory (Feb 16, 2013)

*Zansatsu|Yoshino Village|Land of Fire*

*[The Price of Idealism]​*
A brisk, cool night had set in over the Land of Fire. A huge full moon hung in the air, giving light to an otherwise black world. In the province of rolling fields close to the boarder of the Land of Waves, the small village of Yoshino can be found. It is here that stories often begin, but more often than not end elsewhere. In this place of beginnings, one soul seeks to find an end.

The pale face of the moon rippled seductively in a small lake’s crystal clear waters, as if entranced by the wavering surface a hooded figure stood ever so close to its edge. Hunched over on a staff, the figure seems to gaze endlessly in to a face he on his own could never hope to reach. But even as he watched the rippling waters, he himself has been watched. Silent as shadows and deadly as the bitter, biting winds of the deep north a cell of Ninja land in a group just behind the man. Two Chunin lead by a Jonin superior, dressed like the night they stalked. The reflective Leaf Headband the only thing that stands out in the night air, much like the kunai they draw.

The hooded head of the figure slowly turns, not too far just enough that it appears that they look to the ninja.  “May I help you gentlemen?” is asked, the voice was almost smooth but a hint of refine and age shined through as well. ‘What’s your business here, at this time of night?’ one of the journeyman ninja asks, his covered face conveying anger. The Jonin that led lightly nudges the man, as if it wasn’t his place to be so forward. “Apologies for my subordinate’s behavior were a bit on edge and a report of a hooded figure hanging around the village water supply warranted an investigation.” is lowly stated in a much more hospitable tone. “Why is it you are here?” is thrown in. Using the staff as a crutch for their weight the figure slowly turns to the three ninja,  “Ah, I apologize for raising such an alarm; I’m merely a doctor from the Land of Waves. I was pushed out of business there by greed. I’m on my way to Konohagakure to retire.” is explained, and while it may suit some, the hot headed Chunin wasn’t buying it. This time of peace had him itching for a fight. 

‘Don’t think we’ll believe that lie.’  The words are bitten nastily as he pushed pass his superior. The hooded figure raps his fingers across the head of his staff as the ninja closed in. ‘EH?!’ as if an invisible force had grabbed a foot, the man stumbles to the ground at the cloaked figure’s feet.  “My, may I help you up son?” is asked a hand snaking from the darkness to offer help. A bright red color washed over the Ninja’s face, he wanted to slap the man’s hand away, but that would make it worse for him back at base, ‘Thanks’ is muttered as he took the offer. Taking the out stretched hand the ninja quickly jumps to his feet, ‘Shit, you scratched me!’ he yells a small crimson streak running down the top of his hand,  “Sorry, I didn’t have much time to groom before I was moved out of my home.” is offered in apology, but the ninja was no longer focused on the small injury. No his eyes spotted a small sack at the water’s edge. 

‘Hiroki’ is stated as his head motioned to the water. The lead Ninja nods in return. Using the Flicker he is behind the figure standing above the small satchel. ‘What’s in the bag old man?’ is forcefully asked at the tip of a kunai.  “Mhm? Oh, that? It’s what I could save of my medical equipment.” is replied while Hiroki opened it, a cursory glance told the same story. A bottle of water, some old bread, medical tools, wraps and some tape. “Put the weapon down Iwao.” Is ordered as Hiroki circles around, “Sorry emm,…”,  “Doctor Makoto.”, “Doctor Makoto, there are a few bed available Yoshino if you need a place to stay the night.” is offered for their intentions earlier.  “I appreciate the offer, but I enjoy the night air, the heat of the day is too much for my system these days.” is replied, “Would you like an escort to the leaf then?” is asked but the hooded figure simple shook his head no,  “In such a time of peace, I wouldn’t deem it necessary. But if I may trouble you, may I ask what has you on edge here?” is queried, ‘Rumors are running rampant all over the village that someone may be trying to poison the water supply here.’

“Iwao!”, ‘Sorry’, “Just unfounded rumors, but we have to be precautious. If you’re sure about not needing any help we’ll be off. Iwao, I’ll be speaking with you shortly.” is sternly stated. After a few more pleasantries the ninja depart leaving the figure with their bag. As their signs fade into the darkness the figure vanishes in a puff of smoke and from the darkness of the trees another similar cloaked figure steps, a nod of the head is all that is given as it walks away toward the darker recesses of the forest west of the small town.


----------



## Kuno (Feb 16, 2013)

*Darla…*

“Oh baby yooouuuu….” the blonde spun around as she sung, then paused to flip the frying eggs on the grill before her. “You got what I neeee-eeeed. But you say he’s just a friend. You say he’s just a friend…” her hips swayed as she sang some song from before she was old enough to know it. 

“Get burned again?” The dishwasher asked her as he plunged his hands deep into the soapy water.

“Huh? Burned? Oh I haven't been dating anyone.” she flashed an almost blinding smile at him before opening her mouth to continue with the song.

He laughed shaking his head and pointed at the back of her hand. “No Darla. Your hand.” 

With a frown Darla glanced down at her hand and giggled. “I guess so.” she shook her head and shrugged going back to work. The eggs were finished and she slid them on a plate along with some hash browns and sausage. “Order up!” she called putting the plate on a shelf and hitting a bell. 

“Thanks sweetie.” the gray haired waitress said taking the plate to the gentleman sitting at the counter. 

“I think you make the best breakfast in three countries Darla!” the man laughed, liberally sprinkling salt and pepper on everything before picking up his fork.

“The best voice too!” another responded after swallowing his big bite of pancakes.

“Thanks guys!” Darla grinned and began to sing again as the small dinner filled with customers. They all worked the late shift at the power plant down the road and always stopped into Ethel’s Place before heading home to sleep the day away.

“Move your hand Darla.” The dishwasher said to her, not even looking up from the dish filled sink. 

“Thanks Mike!” she giggled moving her hand that was sitting precariously close to the extra hot slab of metal. 

The breakfast crowd could be heard in the kitchen as they talked with old friendships while the young man continued to wash the dishes they made. With a soft smile he shook his head and not for the first time, wondered if he was hired to wash the dishes or to make sure Darla didn’t set herself and the place on fire. 

“Well I guess it’s time for me to go!” Darla grinned tossing her beloved spatula to the night cook. “It’s all yours Big Jim!” 

The other cook laughed as he caught the utensil and walked up next to her. He toward over her and he grinned down at her, with one large dark hand he took hers and flipped it over then back before looking at the other one. “Only burnt yourself twice Darla-girl! You’re getting better and making Ol’Jim proud.” white teeth flashed as he flipped a couple of burgers over.

“Thanks! I was really proud of myself too!” Darla bubbled laughing in return before heading to get her stuff. “Take care of the customers and I will see you tomorrow!”

“Will do!” Big Jim called turning back to the grill and checking the orders.

Darla moved quickly through the kitchen to the small staff and store room. She grabbed her jacket and purse before heading out the backdoor and to her bright pink moped. “Still like that old time rock and roll! That kind of music just soothes the soul…” Darla sang as she put on her helmet and started up the machine. She continued to sing though it only came out a hum. 

As the twilight began to settle in, Darla headed home to take a shower and then go visit her friend Serena for a bit. She hadn’t seen her for a couple of days and she wanted to make sure everything was okay. 


*
Serena…*

Even in the light of day, only darkness permeated the third floor apartment in the small building. If anyone was home in the other dwellings they would have heard the heavy frustrated footsteps of it’s occupant. Fortunately the apartment below her was empty and the one above her belonged to a man that worked in the mornings. “I hate this!” she hissed in frustration, kicking some imaginary thing with her small foot. “Just once I want to be able to sit in the sun. Absorb it’s warming rays…” 

She sighed turning the television on and seeing some news article about the harm of the sun’s rays. A snort came from the woman as she caught the irony before turning the box off without checking the other channels. “No. Instead I have to sit here in the dark with this pasty white skin instead of the beautiful browned skin of other women.” jumping to her feet she began to pace again.

The apartments other occupants only sat and listened to the woman’s rants. It wasn’t the first time, nor would be the last. It always happened when there was something she wanted to do, but was thwarted by her enemy. “Mark my words…” she growled looking down into the beady eyes of the rat. “Mark my words Thomas. I will go into the sun one day.” she whirled around and began to pace again. "Or I will make everyone come into the dark with me..." 

A cockroach ran up the wall and settled in next to a spider, they shifted slightly to watch their giant friend pace. “Fine.” she snapped before heading into the bathroom as if she could hear their silent thoughts and how they ached to sleep. “Go to bed! I will after my bath!” the pipes groaned just before the water began to splash into the tub, Serena tried to soak away her frustration. 

After her bath, Serena laid in bed and tried to sleep. For what seemed like hours she stared at the ceiling her anxiety high as she thought about the way she would change things. Though eventually a fitful sleep overcame her.

It seemed to Serena that days had past since she fell asleep but it hadn’t even been eight hours as she once again stared at the ceiling. Her eyes were heavy and burned slightly but she gave up on sleeping.  Taking a hot shower to try and wake herself up she then crept into the living room before deciding to head outside and see if anything interesting was going on.


----------



## Kuno (Feb 16, 2013)

*Serena Cont...*

“Always something interesting.” Serena said from her prone position on the roof, she watched as some shinobi invaded an apartment across from hers.  “I’m sure it is much more fascinating then in the daytime. The sun would probably glare off the window. And, of course any lights would make it even harder to see inside. But, this…this is like my very own theater!” A giggle escaped her as she looked at the spider resting in the middle of it’s web, the moonlight making it sparkle like threads of silver.

“Oh…look. Someone else joins the cast.” She drew her knees up so she was crawling and saw the man run along the alley before appearing in the room and begin talking to, who Serena assumed, was the captain of the bunch while they stared down at a body. “A crime novel! Like…like one of the games that can be played!” Again she giggled watching them as they went about the building.

The spider held tight to his web as the breeze gently blew him around. “Now let’s see what the next act brings!” she grinned again glancing at the spider before laying more level to see into the rooms. It wasn’t long before the young man came rushing outside and up to the side of the dumpster. “Ah! Looks like the rats are getting a dinner show!” She clamped a hand over her mouth to stifle the loud laughter from escaping her. 

A moment later she looked over again seeing yet another black clad shinobi show up. “Twist after surprising twist!” she narrowed her eyes slightly trying to get a good look at the new man before he went inside. “So now what do you think? Professor Plumb in the living room with the knife? How about Colonel Mustard in the kitchen with the noose? No?” she shook her head as if the spider was answering her. “I know! I know!” Serena once again got up on her knees and looked closely at the spider, it was only about a half inch from her nose the fluttering web just missing her. With crossed eyes and a heavy giggle in her voice. “The shinobi in the bedroom with his fists…” She whispered the words before a breaking out in a giggling fit. Once the laughter settled she sighed going back to watching once more, that was until one of them glanced out the window and spotted her. 

“Damn it!” Serena muttered flinging herself backward. “The actors are not suppose to acknowledge the audience!” A sigh escaped her as her heart started beating faster. “Sorry my friend. I must take my leave of your company. Be well…” Serena said softly then blowing gently on the web near her. It fluttered as if it were waving goodbye to her, the black spider in the center scuttling off, both effectively ending the conversation.

“I was having a right good time too.” Serena said heading for the fire escape. Racing down the several floors she giggled at some of the sights. A woman screaming lustily at the man looking down at her with the whip. A teenage boy staring eagerly at the computer screen, some cartoonish looking character naked before him. A couple of dark windows, the occupants sleeping soundly on the next couple of floors. A fat man eating a bucket of chicken while watching some late night talk show. “Stupid people. Ignoring the night. They just don’t understand…” she said in a disgust. Grabbing the last ladder and letting her weight shift it close to the ground, she dropped landing right in front of the shinobi.

“Got ‘em!” One long haired man said excitedly to his partner. “Stop right there!”

Serena eyes narrowed at the sound of his voice then she turned and grinned. Her pale skin looking even whiter in the moonlight. Her arm rose and she flipped them off before giggling and running down the alley. 

“Damn it! We have to get her!” Another voice called.  While one young start up sat grinning at his first real mission, though slightly disappointed it wasn’t one of the people that ranked really high in the bingo boo.

It wasn’t but a few moments before they came to a halt, effectively stopped by the pair of dumpsters sitting across from each other. “Let’s go!” The dark haired man snapped at the kid while jumping on the dumpster. Moving quickly over the obstacle they could hear footsteps running from them. 

“Stop!” They young one began to flip his hands, ready to throw a jutsu toward the person.    A second later the footsteps stopped.

“Smart move!” The older man called waving to the other to follow him. Both men had their hands ready as they proceeded forward. “Get on the ground! Now!” He yelled not really seeing anything before them, the dumpsters blocking the moon's light.

Skittering and scratching noises could be heard around them as the various vermin prowled the dark alley. Serena sat quietly next to a garbage can as she waited for them to near. It was then the silence was broken with a squeal of pain as older man stepped on one of the rats that was trying to scurry across the path before them.

The squeal caused Serena to gasp in outrage. “They are our friends…” she muttered to herself causing both men to swing in her direction. 

“On the fucking ground now!” The older man screamed instantly recovering from the slight scare the rat gave him.

A slight skittering noise was heard by them as Serena moved from her hiding spot in the darkness. It was perpetual blackness to the two men, they could see nothing more then lumps or mounds that were the cans and piles of garbage. To Serena she could make out a little more, seeing their frames and general direction of where they were looking. 

As she moved around them she began to sing. “The itsy bitsy spider crawled up onto the wall…” she sang softly moving behind the man that assaulted her friend. As she began the second line she pulled her dagger while he spun around at the voice, hissing as the dagger sliced his cheek. “You came along and made the spider fall…“ The pain and his reflexes made him swing in the direction of the attack, only to move through the air without contact.  “The spider hit’s the ground…” Serena sang once again behind him, the dagger slicing across his other cheek. “and all it’s brains blew out…” 

“Tsuko! What’s going on?!” Amishle yelled as a scream from the man erupted around them. “Tsuko!”

The man fell to his knees his body beginning to convulse the pain unbearable. Serena moved away from him and continued to sing. “So now the poor broke spider…” she moved quickly slicing down Amishle's face, from beside his eye to his jaw line. “Can’t think for itself…” 

The cut was deep and immediately began to sting intensely, causing the young shinobi's eyes to water, he swung in every direction. Firing jutsu after jutsu he hoped to hit the person that caused the pain.

Serena didn’t stick around but began to almost scuttle up the alley. “Your friend is dead! Concentrated poison! Don’t worry though. You fed the rats. Yours will only hurt like hell!” Serena’s giggle echoed off the wall as she faded into the night.


----------



## Vergil (Feb 16, 2013)

*Tea Country*

“Efficient isn’t he, that Shishi?” the kunoichi thought whilst using chakra, a simple way to distinguish what were inner thoughts and which were for communication purposes.

*“Hm – a little too much so. Please dispose of the bodies and tell our successor that everything is in place for his ascension. That is all.”*

He was always so curt, but she liked that, recently men had been concerned with their inner feelings and sentiments. Peace was making them soft. She looked to her group and gave four hand signals, sending them all out to dispose of the bodies strewn across the grass. At least the cuts were clean; not too many brains or guts to worry about. She made a small cut on her left palm, drawing blood which was followed by a series of hand signs. 

The smoke cleared and before her were the summoned pigs, wearing a bowler hat and smoking a cigar. 

“Hungry?”

“Heh – you know it. Hey you got that sauce. Always goes so well with human flesh.”

The hooded Kunoichi handed over a brown bottle, a sauce that was famous in the lightning country. “Remember to eat your veggies too.” She said referring to the blood soaked grass and walked away towards a clearing.

“Your path is clear now. Do not disappoint Kurokage-san, or else torture will have a whole new definition for you.”

“That’s it, then? I can do what I want? I can…” a rather handsome man came out, his greying hair styled backwards and a constant eyebrow raised, in a smug fashion. If it was up to her, then she would gladly rip off his face. It wasn’t though, the Kurokage needed him in control as he was utterly weak willed and easily moulded. “I can have my fun farm?”

The Kunoichi shuddered in disgust before turning away. “Just do what you are asked to do and you can fuck all the chickens you want.”


*Konoha*

The aromatic steam wafted from the kitchen, tantalising the nostrils of the three chuunin that were sitting, waiting for their order to come. 

“Best place in all the five countries. Ugh, I’ve missed this.” The chopsticks twirled around his fingers as he waited.

“I dunno Keizo, you tried the place in Iwa? That chef knows his fillings.” The young man opposite said with his head resting on his hand, his strawberry blonde hair blown occasionally out of his face.

“It’s the sauce, Shogo. It’s always about the soy sauce. You see, look at this bottle, see where it’s from? Konoha, best damn soy sauce!” Keizo said holding up the bottle.

“By that logic,” a brown haired girl said taking out a hairband and forcibly putting it on Shogo’s head, removing the hair from his face, “Everything you eat is delicious if you put that sauce in it.”

“Yup!” Keizo said barely listening as the food was served onto their table and he snatched up three dumplings and drowned them in the soy sauce. 

“So, you heard what happened in the Tea country?” The girl asked, her dark eyes becoming serious.

“Sounds like your usual impatient Daimyo son wanting his inheritance early. Guy’s a real douche from what I remember. Did that mission together when we were genin, never seen a 18 year old with that much grey hair.” Keizo said munching away

“Or so much love for barnyard animals. Dude creeps me out, tried to make moves on my dog! He’s lucky his sausage wasn’t Tiny’s dinner.”

“Well he’s in charge of the whole area, and I’ve requested that we investigate.” The girl said intensely

“What?! When nobility kills each other that’s a job for the higher ups. Too much politics for my liking, Romi. I just wanna tear shit up.” Keizo blurted out whilst getting bits of dumpling in Shogo’s face, who calmly wiped it off and kept eating.

“Request was accepted. Sensei’s coming with us.”

“Ha! Seriously? Team 7 back in the game? I gotta admit, since we became chuunin, I kinda missed it. Booyeah! Time to turn up the heat!” Keizo slammed his fist down, breaking the table. Romi and Shogo had their plates in their hands, as well as the soy sauce.

“Cheque please.” Romi sighed.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Feb 16, 2013)

*Zansatsu|Yoshino Village|Land of Fire*

*[The Price of Idealism II]​*
 “So Zansatsu, you finally decided to return home have you?” the door to the hidden refuge hadn’t even completely closed and he was already being confronted. Three locks latch and a sealing Jutsu is used before the cloaked figure spins. Turning, his soul is pierced by the gaze of light purple eyes. A Kunoichi with an exceptionally buxom body and raven hair, that falls just pass her waist, leans against the far wall. The mesh mail shirt that attempts to contain her ample cleavage is accented nicely by the pink short komodo she wears. The long purple stockings she wears is merely a distraction that only merits a passing glance.  “You know you could destroy all the work we’ve put into this if they ever caught onto you during one of these field trips.” is scolded to which he merely chuckles.  “How else would you like me to test my newest toxins? Do you wish to volunteer?” is asked in return. The lady’s peach face turns a shade bluer at the mention of poison.  “T-toxin?” is stammered, the mere thought made her skin crawl.  “Yes my dear, hopefully Mr. Iwao will eat sometime soon. So the poison won’t degrade to the point of inactivity.” 

[Meanwhile in Yoshino] 

The usual crowd that fill the streets and the colorful display of the shops were all absent in the middle of the night. It is in these ghostly surroundings that two friends make their way home after another night of hunting. ‘Boy oh boy did Hiroki ever give you a tongue lashing Iwao.’ The man on the left laughed slapping his friend on the back. Not finding it funny, Iwao nudges the hand off, ‘Oh shut up Arata, how was I supposed to have known the guy was a legit doctor?’ is replied as he picked his pace up. ‘You even let the old man scratch you, some ninja you are.’ is laughed even harder, ‘maybe you should heave let him look at it, or is your boo-boo too embarrassing?’ Arata almost doubles over clutching his sides in laughter. ‘Listen man, didn’t I tell you to drop it, it didn’t even bleed that m… why am I explaining myself to you.’ Iwao steams angrily storming off. ‘Hold up, hold up. I’ll buy dinner.’ Arata offers in a makeup. 

‘Fuck, does it have to be sushi again?’ Iwao complains two streams of tears running down his face as he looked up to the sign. ‘Hey, don’t complain, I’m paying right? Anyway, it’s the only food stand open this time of night.’, “All thanks to you ninja folk from the Leaf. I’d be in bed already if I couldn’t make a buck off ya’ll.” The short order cook states, an almost toothless smile flashing. ‘Yeah, yeah. Two of your midnight specials.’ The cook shakes his head, but pauses. “The Midmorning Rush, or the Toilet Hugger Special?” both Chunin look at one another, there was just something about the names that were off. ‘I suppose I’ll try the Midmorning Rush… Iwao?’, ‘Fuck, you only live once. Give me the Toilet Hugger Special.” is replied to the question. The cook smiled again, “Brave souls, two bowel droppers comin’ up.”

……

It didn’t take the cook long to make the meals, it after all was sushi; two plates of slop pigs wouldn’t even eat are sat before the two. Again they look at one another with sweat forming on their brows. The old man smiles as he cleans his hands eyeing both intently. * ‘Here goes nothin’.’* they say in unison before digging in. The two sit in silence as they eat, almost in fear that their next bite might be their last. For one at least, that is to be an inevitable outcome.  Iwao’s chopsticks grow still causing Arata to look his way, ‘Come on man, it’s not that b…’ Iwao turns a white ash color as the blood rushes from his face. His eyes rolling to the back of his head he falls from his chair. Hitting the ground he falls into a fit of convulsions while his veins traced of black venom as it slowly crawled toward his brain. The toxin is so potent that the muscle under the skin liquefies causing his flesh to boil like a pot of ramen. ‘Iwao, Iwao! Don’t you dare!’ is screamed as he tries to shake his friend back to life. But it’s to no avail. The venom breaches the brain and in a final violent convulsion Iwao dies, a frothy pink liquid oozes pass his clenched teeth. 

‘Dammit all, dammit all!’ is shouted as Arata stands, tuning to face the shocked sushi stand owner he quickly forms several seals, ‘Sleep you bastard!’ he screams casting a Genjutsu.


----------



## Windancer (Feb 17, 2013)

*Kaion*
*The Lightning Country, Kumogakure*

The sun burnt high above Kumogakure, casting a ethereal glow over the many towering buildings. Only a few clouds remained in the sky, unveiling the often hidden village, birds tore across the sky, screeching as they went. Filling the valley with monstrous echos, loud and high only drowned out by the roars of the assembled people, gathered before the Raikage's estate. Amongst the crowd Kaion stood, dark circles under his eyes, showing his exhaustion, his face was sickly white and his clothes, worn and withered, stolen from the dead. Shinobi clad in the signature white Armour of Kumogakure guarded the door, both were sweating, perhaps because of the heat or the fear they felt, standing before the baying mod. Thirsty for blood. Suddenly the doors were pushed open, heavy stone doors that had stood for a hundred years, they grumbled and moaned as they moved. The doors bore the familiar symbol of the Cloud, surrounded by the engraved faces of previous Kages. A man appeared from within, thin and dark skinned, he wore a loose fitting white robe fashioned with a thick leather belt. Kaion recognized the man as *Kro*, one of the Villages Elders, his faced was lined and heavy, sunken over the years, he raised his arms to quiet the people, they were no more than skin and bone.

"_People please, in the name of the Raikage I command your silence!_" Suddenly the crowd died down and their rage subsided, the elderly man coughed and hacked, clearing his throat. "_I know you've all heard of the tragic killing that took place on the outskirts of our village. The death of two innocent children have shaken this Village to it's core._" Kaion snarled and spat as the elderly man spoke, he named the children innocent, they were anything but. They wore the mantle of killer, like so many in this Village, yet here they were honored as heroes and guardians of the peace. "_I can assure you now this isn't the return of Raiku or some copycat, this killer is a simple fool, one who are finest Shinobi are now in the process of tracking._" Kaion couldn't help but smile, the killer they sought stood amongst them. Kaion brushed back his red hair and turned away, he had heard enough of this fools voice, spouting lies and false promises, all too common in this time of peace.

*Later That Night...*
Kaion removed his robes, and felt the cold night's breeze against his skin. A dark lake spreed out before him, illuminated by the pale light of the moon. Kaion peered at his reflection in the water he didn't recognize the figure watching him back, a man who's body was beaten, tore and covered in scars. Descending into the water it was bitterly cold, so much so it almost burnt. Kaion submerged himself, allowing the world to disappear momentary, for a second he wanted to remain in the clutches of the cold tide, freedom could be moments away, released of his life and back in the arms of his mother. Kaion rushed to the surface, gasping for breathe, his hair soaked and covering his face, a figure stood before him, slender and masked beneath the night. She threw a kunai into the ground and vanished into a flock of crows, who took to the skies, screaming as they went. Kaion made his way to the blade and found a note rapped around it, an invitation.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Feb 18, 2013)

*Zansatsu|Yoshino Village|Land of Fire*

*[The Price of Idealism III]​*
 ?So the poison won?t degrade to the point of inactivity.? Zansatsu shifts on his staff, his sanding dark red locks swaying under the shadow of his hood.  ?But Miss Mizake, if you truly want to get technical.? the man states the tapping of his staff echoing off the polished sheen of the stone marble floor.  ?I wouldn?t have to take these ?field trips? if a certain someone had already came through on their duty.? is added as his cloak flapped in his wake in passing her. The woman?s face turns a shade redder in anger; pulling herself off the wall Kiyoko clears her throat to catch Zansatsu?s attention.  ?Don?t blame me that you would rather go and dig for information than help me break her.? is snapped both her hands placed firmly on her hips which are slightly angled to give that ?I?m very pissed off? look. Taking a pause in his stride he laughs under his breath while bringing a hand up and into his hood. 

 ?You?re the one that said you could handle the Kunoichi, so I left her in you capable hands.? is replied that hand snaking from under his hood and stretching out to her in a giving gesture. Kiyoko cross her arms under her breast and turns her head from him.  ?These Leaf Shinobi are tough nuts to crack, not like those pussies in the Lightning Country.? is remarked defensively her face clearly showing signs of frustration. Zansatsu pauses, allowing his staff to rest for a moment,  ?Hmm, hmm, hmm, hmm? he chuckles lightly his head bobbing with each laugh.  ?Yes? that indomitable will of fire.? is stated, his hair swaying as he cuts his glance down the winding hallway.  ?Come, take me to the patient.?

[Two Minutes Later] 

 ?Impressive Kiyoko, we?ve had this girl well over a week. You?ve managed to not kill her as of yet.? Zansatsu comments as he rolled the young blonde headed ninja?s head to the side and examining the wounds inflicted.  ?You are getting more precise with your practices, tell me. How long has she been out?? is asked, the hood?s beak turning toward the voluptuous vixen.  ?About five minutes, right before you got back.? is replied, Zansatsu nodded and pushed his staff toward Kiyoko,  ?Well then, let?s see what she has to say then. Shall we?? he asks while she takes the staff. Both his hands meet and seals start to form,  ?You?re going to heal her? If you do that all the work I?ve done will be for nothing.? is stated in shock,  ?We?ll be back at square one!? is added with a shout and her making a move to stop him. His head sharply turns, his dreads almost slapping her in the face which stops her forward motion.  ?Have I not told you, that you are to date my finest student?? is asked, a hint of disappointment underscoring his words.  ?Y-yes? Why?? is in turn asked while she lowered his staff.  ?Then don?t make me retract that assessment, just watch.? he states firmly as he finishes the seals. Both his hands turn a light blue. 

One hand cups over her forehead while another is placed between her breasts. The glowing slowly travels over the Kunoichi?s body. Open wounds slowly steam as they close and Kiyoko?s eyes widen. It was rare for healing techniques to be thrown around in their line of work. Especially on the enemy, though that wasn?t all that surprised her. It was the skill that Zansatsu used in the tech, she had been under his care for almost seven months now and he never ceased to amaze her. It took almost ten minutes for him to close and heal all the wounds inflicted, but when he was done he turned to Kiyoko.  ?Now we wake her?? he states,  ?What jutsu you going to use now?? she asks wanting to see more of the old ninja?s skills. A swift backhand catches Kiyoko by surprise, the enemy Kunoichi?s head sharply rolls to the side and she snaps awake in a fit of screams.  ?A simple backhand will do.? is smugly replied.  ?Brute? is snorted as she pushed all what she did to the woman to the back of her head. 

The young female, now fully awake realizes that she is still bound to a table in the enemy?s camp.  ?Let me go!? is yelled as she tries to fight her bindings.  ?Feisty, we?ll see how long that lasts, before we begin though. I?d like to know whom I?ll be speaking with.? the Kunoichi is taken back by the politeness of the cloaked figure. She knew what he was planning, but he was at least nice about it, not like the animal beside him.  ?Nobuko.? is replied, Zansatsu nods his head,  ?Faithful, well. You have been that, up to this point. Let us see if you can keep that tongue under leash.? while he brought his hands back together,  ?I will, however, give you a sole chance for reprieve.? ~


----------



## Vergil (Feb 18, 2013)

*Mion/Shion*

The medics had brought both the shivering Shion and the mutilated Nobuo to the hidden village of Tanigakure within the River country. The people here were good, peace loving folk who had ties to both the Fire and the Wind countries. Often they were seen as harmless and benefited from the trade between the strong allies, who passed through the country a great deal. For the Kurokage it was an important strategic place.

There was much commotion as they tended to the injured guard and the shaken up Shion, her weapons concealed in a small scroll. They comforted her with a blanket and some soup, whilst the others tried to use whatever they could to help poor Nobuo. It was clear he was going to be blind and mute for the rest of his life – Shion hid her smile; whilst death and torture were nice – seeing a man fall to pieces like that was always heart warming. She would kill him eventually after the amusement of watching him bump into things wore off. She did hope he had children – the realisation of not ever being able to talk or see them again would be delightful.

Her mission here was a complicated one. Feign amnesia, infiltrate the ranks and plant items within the convoys that came through town everyday. This would eventually lead to a souring of relations between the two countries, but it was no easy task. Thankfully she was given ample opportunity as the convoy often stopped here for rest and supplies. The only issue was the fact that she had to stay in this ridiculous country for a while, whilst things were prepared. She would likely have to stay with a family and Mion would likely have to convince her weak alter ego that they were like all the rest. Again. Still at least she had the blind mute to keep her entertained. 


She cleansed her mind of such thoughts as the village elder came to her. She scurried backwards to a corner, her eyes wide and darting across the room like some scared little kitten. Shion, was incredibly good at that, Mion had to admit.

“It’s okay young lady. Please remain calm. My name is Takahashi Miyazaki, but please call me Zaki-san, everyone else does.” His smile was warm and welcoming. Probably genuine, but people change – once everyone is comfortable around each other their toxic self comes out. 

“Y-yes. My name is…is…” Shion grabbed the blanket tighter to her body; what a stunning performance! 

“I can’t remember..” her big eyes looked at him helplessly. “I don’t know who I am!”

The act was convincing enough that he didn’t even think twice about sympathising with her. He started asking about the last thing she remembered and if she had any items that would clue them in. Just a locket with a picture of her and a man that no longer existed. She had taken the locket from some handsome looking guy and replaced her photo with the late nurse. The elder looked at it as he came closer, his features were a little more visible under the candlelight. Not as old as she thought he would be, perhaps early forties; still a lot of strength left in his eyes and back, but a few silver streaks of hair showed that he had seen his fair share of things. He was, dare she say, quite a nice looking gentleman. Perhaps a little seduction would whittle away the time. A nice wedding band too made it all the more fun.

“We’ll get you home, I promise, but for now you are free to stay in the village. It doesn’t look like you have any money do you?” Shion shook her head and looked down, “Oh don’t worry about that. If you’re willing to work, then I can put you up at one of the inns. It gets a little busy with all the passing trade..”

He barely had to finish his sentence before she jumped at the chance; perhaps a little out of character but he didn’t suspect anything other than eagerness brought about by gratitude, as opposed to the eagerness at the golden opportunity to damn this village and the Wind country to hell.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Feb 18, 2013)

*Zansatsu|Yoshino Village|Land of Fire*

*[The Price of Idealism IV]​*
The woman?s pale blue eyes cut up to Zansatsu, they narrow just briefly on his hands as they press together. A low growl crawls in the depths of her throat before she spits in at him,  ?Do your worse, my friends will eventually find me, oh and when they do?,  ?They?ll what? Kill me, rape her?? is asked interrupting her. Moving around the table Zansatsu allows his hands to fall to his side,  ?Hmm, hmm, hmm? is lightly snickered, now above her head both hands fold out like demonic wings and wrap around her cheeks, they are as cold as ice and her skin lightly shivers,  ?What makes you think they even think you?re still alive? My friend over there? is stated as he forced her head toward Kiyoko,  ?is very adept at making people look like other people, even after death.? the words trail into an echo as he allows her head to fall back onto the hard tabletop with a dull thud.  ?Face it, you?re all alone in the bowels of hell and the only recourse you have is to betray your allies, but take solace.? is commented,  ?You?ll be long dead when they feel the sting of death that you aimed with your very hand.?

Now across from her again, though on the other side, he brings both hand back up and forms the Ox and Tiger seals.  ?I?ve taught you much up to this point Kiyoko, tell me. Do you want to learn a most frightening way to pry information from an enemy?? he asks, his hands again glowing that pale blue. Kiyoko nods her head,  ?Yes, but why are you using a healing technique again?? she asks,  ?Watch and learn, the healing arts can be used for much more than simply curing what ails.? is replied while. And while one hand snakes across the woman?s forehead the other runs the length of her breastbone. Kiyoko watches the light traces of Chakra as they defuse into the woman?s flesh. He traced paths across her face and down to her throat then to the back of her ear while the other hand slid up to than around her belly button. It appeared that Zansatsu was doing little more than turning the woman on as she trembled,  ?Wu-what are y-you trying to do?? she asks as her breathing becomes heavy. 

 ?I thought?,  ?Just be patient.? is interrupted his fingers tracing down to the back of the woman?s thigh with one hand and to her carotid artery with the other. Still at first it seemed that he wanted to turn the woman to their side through sexual means. But slowly the pleasurable whimpers from the woman turn to labored breaths as her tanned skin turns darker. The glossy sheen of sweat changes to beads and her body starts to seize in pain. Her back arcs and a pained howl escapes the woman before her body collapses back to the table. The bindings keep her from falling off the table as she convulses. Red foam froths at the corners of her mouth as she tried to get her body from the man?s hands, but she is tied in place and cannot move. Taking a step back, a confused look crosses Kiyoko?s face, she watched in awe as the woman?s skin seemed to lightly permeate a light vapor. A leg twists to the side as the woman in vain reaches for Zansatsu, the chains that bound her to the table keeping her grasp far from her reach. Another pained grunt leaves the woman as he places a hand in the center of her chest and she fights the pain that twists her body, turning her head to the side she dry heaves once then twice from the trauma. On the third time a bright red blood empties from her stomach, like her skin it lightly steams and quickly dries on the floor and across her face. 

 ?Pu-pu-please stop?? she whimpers as her skin started to swell and boil,  ?Anything, I?ll tell you  anything you want to know that I can.? she adds coughing up a cloud of blood.  ?Hmm, hmm, hmm? is snickered and his hands retract from the girl.  ?What did you do?? is asked, it had been less than fifteen minutes and Nobuko was ready to squeal like a pig.  ?Simple, like anything too much can be bad. Even if it?s good for you, with no infection to fight or wound to close the immune system started to attack the body itself. If you know the right areas to stimulate that is.? is answered,  ?Now for you my dear.? his voice rolled over the Kunoichi and she shuddered.  ?What?...? she reluctantly asks, knowing that in the long run she was signing a death warrant for all her allies.  ?Not much actually.? Kiyoko states handing Zansatsu his staff back after he motions for it.

 ?Up until three weeks ago there wasn?t a ninja presence here in Yoshino, why the change?? Kiyoko asks her light purple eyes meeting with her pale blue.  ???,  ?Now, now girl. Don?t get shy on us.? Zansatsu?s voice causes the woman?s skin to again crawl.  ?We have reason to believe that? that??,  ?Yes??,  ?The Water Country is going to use Yoshino as a staging village to slowly infiltrate our Country.? is lowly said,  ?I don?t believe you, do you really want me to start you treatment back up?? Zansatsu asks,  ?NO!? she screams while trying to ball her body up,  ?We?re here because we were tipped off about a plan to destroy the Village!? she screams.  ?See, it wasn?t that hard. Now was it, tell me Nobuko, who is leading the investigation here?? Kiyoko asks continuing with the interrogation. Nobuko?s eyes shift to the left, and then back to the right but she couldn?t think of a false name to give that?d they would believe.  ?Hiroki? ?, Tanaka Hiroki.? is replied. 

 ?Is that so? If I had known that thirty minutes ago, I could already have the second piece of this puzzle.? ~


----------



## Magician (Feb 18, 2013)

*Kuro Brutus - Fire Country - Saton Village(Part II)*

Rushing forward like a ferocious bull, Brutus charged at Roy, demonic excitement spread across his face as he swung his massive fist at the jounin. Roy jumped back dodging the strike whilst the wind giving him a minor whiplash as an aftereffect. Roy backpedaled, fear creeping up his spine and single bead of sweat ran down his brow. Even after his extensive experience in fighting and many of them monsters in their own right, Brutus was _different_.

Roy swept to the right, dodging Brutus' right fist as it smashed into the ground, shattering it as it seemed as if the ground erupted from the impact, it was completely unearthed. Brutus' smile stayed on his face, charging at Roy once more. Tired of running, he gripped his sword handle with both hands, applying intense chakra to the custom made blade, he watched as his signature flames engulfed the sword and extending way past the tip. Brutus never hesitated, no fear or regard for his health he kept his charge.

"This is the end of you Brutus!" he yelled, bringing down his blade with as much strength as he could muster.

Roy struck him, straight in the chest, as the flame spread from the strike and engulfed the body of Brutus, intense flames, much hotter than the ones from his subordinates, a technique that was a one-shot, one-hit kill..._but it didn't stop Brutus_. Roy watched his opponents skin peeling off of his flesh, his tan skin starting to burn a crisp brown. He bypassed his chakra shield, he cut through, his chakra was strong enough but..._why_?

Not flinching, not hesitating, not relenting, Brutus kept his charge, despite his flesh burning, despite the pain, despite the flames engulfing his body, he kept that demonic excitement of a smile gunning for his opponent. His speed was impressive, more than impressive, _incredible_. Roy could barely keep up before it was too late.

Brutus grabbed at Roy's throat, squeezing it as he slammed the ninja into the ground  causing a small fissure. The flames around his hand, burning the top layered skin, his own technique used against him. Brutus laughed as he reeled back his other fist, applying massive amounts of chakra that was felt, intensive enough for anyone in the surrounding area could here. This was the killing blow. He brought down his fist and...

The high pressured water slammed into Brutus pushing off of Roy and carrying him a few meters before he pushed the water aside, starring at his attackers. One of them, thicker than the others, collapsed his hands together as the ground underneath Brutus started to soften and sink, bringing him under slowly like quick sand before hardening and entrapping him to the waist. 

There was three of them, two men and a women. She immediately ran to Roy and applied a greenish glow of chakra to her hands and hovering it over Roy's scarred neck. The one in the middle, thin, muscular, with wild blue hair stepped forward.

"Kuro Brutus," he started, "You come from Lightning Country. What are you doing here? What is your purpose?"

Brutus smiled as he looked up with pure excitement in his eyes. "To test my strength against the old man," he laughed.

"I knew it," said the woman, "He's after the Hokage."

Typical," said the thicker one, "A Brute like him, who only loves fighting. What should we do with him?"

"Leave him," the makeshift leader said, "We don't have the strength to fight him right now. Let's just retreat and report this to Hokage-sama."

They all nodded in agreement as Match and Blue joined them as they exploded in a fury of smoke disappearing from the area.

Brutus smiled as he increased his chakra and smashed his way out of the ground with relative ease. Konoha is going to be on high alert now, good. Maybe he'll actually have some decent fights.


----------



## kluang (Feb 18, 2013)

*Land of Tea

Shishi

Degarashi Port.*

Shishi arrives at the city gate and saw the carnage. Two major crime families is tearing each other and the city to ruins. The port city is the biggest one in the country and a major trading route alongside the east coast.

As Shishi enters the gate an arrow fly towards him and he easily dodge it. He looks at the path of the arrow and it comes from the guard tower in front of him.

"You ninja, which family are you with?" ask the guard tower.

"None."

"Then leave this place or join the Wagirashi."

"No."

"Don't you dare defy us. We have employs ninjas in our war, you do as we said."

"Ninjas? Are they any good?"

"The best from Hidden Smoke, as they claim."

"Really...." and Shishi release his sword. Seeing this, the guard tower quickly race towards the bell and Shish just look. He rang the bell and in moments the street is fill with thugs armed with swords and spears.

"Where's the ninjas?"

"Get him!!!!!!"

As the thugs rush towards Shishi, he smiles revealing the his sharp teeth. As the group gets close he rush them using Body Flicker as the swings his blade wildly and in minutes the thungs lay dead in their pool of blood.

"Guess I have to look for them." and he walks into the city, cleaving everyone he meets and before long he reach the port. There a man wearing the headband of the Hidden Smoke is waiting for him.

"Shishi of the Mist, Ive heard..." before he manage to finish his sentence, Shishi rush and swing his sword as the jounin parries it with his kunai. Slowly Shishi push the jounin back with his massive blade and inhuman strength.

Suddenly two chains appear from behind Shishi and wraps the missing-nin tightly.

"Gotcha." and two more ninjas appear from behind him.

"Do you actually think we will go one one one with someone like you?" ask the jounin and his the chuunin laughs ast the surrounds Shishi like a pack of wolves.

"No." and Shishi roars and break free from his chains.

"It makes it much easier to kill you all when your together."


----------



## Chaos Theory (Feb 19, 2013)

*Zansatsu|Yoshino Village|Land of Fire*

*[The Price of Idealism V]​*
 ?Is that so, well this has been a rather enlightening conversation.? is stated, his cloak rustling as he walked toward Kiyoko.  ?This may be more of a problem than we originally thought.? she states, her teeth biting down on her lip.  ?I told you that biting you lip as such is a bad habit, and I wouldn?t worry, four teams under rotating supervision is hardly a bother. We?ll proceed as we normally would.? is replied while he slammed his staff down as if to say that was the final word. Kiyoko knew better than to argue at this point, Zansatsu always had a scheme brewing, so her eyes cut from him to Nobuko,  ?So, what?s the plan with her?? is asked and Zansatsu glances toward the ninja girl still bound to the torture table.  ?Yes, what indeed?? is asked in a chuckle, his head bobbing while he turned back around.  ?That is the question, now isn?t it?? is added, the tapping of his staff pulls Nobuko?s attention his way.  ?You going to kill me now?? she asks while still lightly pulling on the chains that bound her.

 ?No, killing is too kind, what I?m planning is far worse?, his head turns toward Kiyoko as she walks up beside him,  ?Kiyoko, do you remember the seals to form a Chakra Scalpel?? is asked of her. Tilting her head she thinks by placing a finger on her chin and cupping her elbow with her free hand.  ?Let?s see. Tiger, horse, rabbit, rat then dog? I believe.? she replies as she combed the recesses of her mind.  ?Mhmm, hmm, hmm. Yes, you would be correct my dear.? he compliments the beak of his hood turning back toward the hapless leaf ninja.  ?You?ve shown me that you ready to start learning how to use what I?ve shown today.? he says stretching his staff toward Nobuko.  ?Form your scalpel and cut her cloths free. Then we?ll open her up and I?ll teach you the darker side of medicine? his hair sways softly, his hood raising to meet Nobuko?s glare,  ?I assure you this girl, this will hurt, and you will beg to die. But I won?t allow it.? 

 ?Wait..? is lowly asked and Zansatsu lowers his staff. Its soft tap tells Nobuko she can speak.  ?I can be more use to you alive than used as a medical dummy.? she offers twisting her wrist and pulling on the chains.  ?She?s trying to save her skin, cute.? is bitten as the woman crosses her arms over her chest. Zansatsu nods his head in agreement, though he was curious.  ?Go on, I?ll let you say your piece. It can?t hurt.? he muses, the curiosity underlining his voice.  ?I fully understand that you don?t need me, but I?ve already betrayed my friends and turned my back on my country. I ? deserve the worse you can imagine done to me. But ? I recognize her, she from the Leaf too, right?? is asked, her voice pained with guilt. Kiyoko casts a nervous glance toward Zansatsu, who in return merely shook his head,  ?What are you trying to say girl?? he asks. 

 ?If she can have a second chance, can I not too have that opportunity? Let me work with you.? she states, again pulling on the chains. Zansatsu?s head bobs as he laughs,  ?How is it that you believe I can trust you?? he asks and Nobuko allows her head to fall back to the table,  ?You trusted her, didn?t you.? the remark makes Kiyoko?s face go red, how dare she compare them,  ??? she is stopped short by Zansatsu?s staff.  ?Fair enough, Kiyoko. Please release her.? a surprised look crosses the pink wearing ninja, but the feeling she received from Zansatsu causes her to obey without question. 

Nobuko rubs her wrist vigorously as she sits up on the table, casting her legs over the side she is confronted by a pill being shoved in her face.  ?What?s this?? she asks  ?You lost a lot of blood in what I did to you, this will boost your production, it?s called a blood pill. If you?re to be any use to me, you?ll need to be at the top of your game.? he states, an untrusting look crosses her face, but if it were poison, they?d kill her anyway. Holding her hand out she takes the pill, a last glance up to his hidden face she downs the pill and firmly grabs the table as if waiting for something bad to happen.  ?You know where Niigata is?? is asked. Sweating bullets Nobuko nods that she does.  ?Good, this is what I want you to do.?


----------



## kluang (Feb 20, 2013)

*Land of Tea

Shishi

Degarashi Port.*

Shishi breaks fee from his chains and the jounin signals his team to spread out. Shishi rush towards the jounin who quickly makes a hand sign

"Ninja Technique: Poison Gas."

and the jounin spit out a purple gas that quickly engulf Shishi. Shishi quickly jumps upward and land a few feet away and he began to cough. "Only I have the antidote." and the jounin signals his chuunin and they make a similar hand sign. "Ninja Technique: Hidden Smoke Technique." and the whole area is cover in a dark haze. "Our village specialty." added the jounin.

Shishi slowly stands up and looks at his surrounding. And he sees nothing. He quickly moves thru the haze.

The jounin makes a few sound to signal his chuunins who are also inside the haze. Then he felt a presence behind him and he quickly dodges an attack. "Shishi?" he thinks as he moves away from the presence but it manage to keep up with the jounin and suddenly it dissapear.

"This jutsu is nothing then a variation of the Hidden Mist Technique." a booming voice echo through out the haze.

"All Swordsman of the Mist knows the the Hidden Mist Technique that follows it...."

"Silent Killing."

"Make no mistake, your scream will fall upon deaf ears."

Quick;y the jounin escape the haze with one of his chuunin. "Where's Maiko?" ask the jounin and suddenly something fly towards them and as they invade they look at the object and its the head of Maiko.

"Damn that Oni."

"He's been poison, we will have our revenge."

Suddenly the head puff in white smoke and transform into Shishi. The jounin and chuunin looks behind them as Shishi decend upon them. His blade began to glow in blue light.

"He's using Chakra Flow!!!" shout the jounin as Shishi cleave the chuunin in two. He landed on top of the building and suddenly he began to cough blood and  and his body began to shake.

"Advantage is mine!!!" shout the jounin and he began to make a series of hand sign. Fire Release: Fire Dragon Bullet!!!" and he spits the fire dragon from his mouth.

Shishi drops his blade and fall to his knees and he began coughing badly and his vision began to blur. He looks at the upcoming fire dragon and his eyes began to glow in blue. 

"Bloody Water Grudge."


Shishi grabs his blade and throw it upwards and began a hand seal sequence. "Water Release: Water Dragon Bullet." and a water began to rise from the port and take the shape of the dragon and race towards the fire dragon.

The two dragon technique collide with each other and Shishi's water draon easily evaporated the jounin's Fire Dragon and steam began to cover the area. The jounin looks u and sees  Shishi grabs his blade and lightning began to crackle along side the blade. "Lightning Release: Lightning Blade." and Shishi rush down towards the jounin. The jounin use Body Flicker to gain some distance but Shishi manage to cut off his legs and the jounin fell down near a ship. The jounin screams in pain and his hand reach to his pocket and he took out the antidote and Shishi knows what he wants to do. He wants to destroy the antidote. Shishi quickly moves forward and cut of the jounin's arms and grab the antidote. Shishi quickly stabs the jounin and drinks the antidote. After a while his body no longer shakes and he feels a lot better. He turns around and sees a group of men armed with katanas approach him. An elderly comes forward, "My name is Mogo Tabadashi.." before the man even manage to finish his words Shishi cut of his head and proceed to kills everyone in the group. 

His eye's glow began fade and slowly turns normal.

"You destroy both of the Yakuza family..." a little voice whimpers from a corner and Shishi looks at the owner of the voice. Its a woman, clutching a baby, her child. Shishi turns around and search the body of Mogo and took out a handful of money and he throws it at the woman and he slowly leaves the port city.


----------



## Vergil (Feb 20, 2013)

*Mion*

The tavern was like one seen in all parts of the shinobi world, wooden tables, chairs and floors and lighted candles on the walls, which Mion always thought was a recipe for disaster, especially in a place that served alcohol. Zaki-san jovially went through  the place greeting the patrons, though most had gone home as it was getting late.

“This will be your new home….ah…I don’t know what to call you…how about Suzuna?” Shion looked up at the taller gentleman and nodded with a shrug of her shoulders, Zaki-san had hoped that he would have struck it lucky and got her name right, triggering a memory but to no avail. 

There was a slight burning coming from the right side of Shion’s head, which meant that the Kurokage wanted a word. He’d normally wait a half hour before the burning became a lot more intense and painful. Zaki-san was a talkative one and Shion tried to make the conversation go as quickly as possible. She was shown where she was to sleep, what her job would be and who she would answer to. Shion complained that she was getting a little bit of a headache (it would be true within the next few minutes). She quickly retired to her room and closed her eyes, even though she could have had the conversation with the Kurokage whilst she conversed with Zaki-san, she always looked forward to giving him her full attention. Dark and mysterious types, how utterly predictable.

*“You will be given a partner. He will meet you tomorrow at the tavern you are working at. He will ask for the house special and you will serve him water. He will teach you infiltration techniques and you will corrupt the future Kazekage.”*

“Corrupt sir?”

*“Yes, out of the 5 countries they are the most isolated. Their fortress is near impenetrable and they trust no-one but the leaf due to their limited resources. They keep themselves to themselves and so any changes are generally not noticed by anyone else. Corruption is the best way for us.”*

“The future kazekage…they have a successor lined up already?”

*“Yes, but he is not ready. The Kazekage has predicted that he will be in power for a while longer in this time of peace; a foolish assumption. When the time is right, an illness shall befall him and the corrupted heir shall inherit the land.”*

“I have heard of a jinchuuriki…”

*“Yes, it is in complete obedience to the kazekage whoever it may be. Right now they have it doing menial tasks; we shall change that.”*

“As you wish.”

*“I sense you are unnerved by the magnitude of the task. I would not ask it of you if I did not think you two capable. The heir is powerful but his mind is weak. You shall not disappoint me.”*

With that the connection was broken, which always felt strange; like suddenly forgetting something. She blinked twice and looked out the window. Tomorrow she would meet her partner; she wondered what he would be like.


----------



## Chaos (Feb 21, 2013)

The tavern door opened and four men walked into the establishment. The lead one carried himself like a man weary of life, one who had seen far too much to ever enjoy even simple comforts anymore. A Konoha headband was slung around his shoulder, tightly tied. Behind him entered three clearly younger men who were joking among each other, clearly making fun of the quiet jounin walking before them. The jounin sat down, sneered something at his team and held up a hand to beckon a serving girl. The blue-haired girl had been watching them enter with apparent interest, which had faded when the three chuunin walked in behind the first man. Nevertheless, she answered the jounin's beckon.

"Sake. Make it two." The jounin's voice was like his appearance, toneless, resigned. The chuunin didn't even start at their sensei's request for alcohol and from the smell of his breath, they'd been used to it for quite some time. Instead, they just smiled and one of them was staring, not quite covert, at the serving girl's behind. "I'd like Yakitori", one of them said. "Sashimi for me" said the second. The last one remaining was the one who was still checking out Shion. He averted his gaze to her face, winked, then spoke. "If the house special is as good as the house service, I'd like that very much." A confused look came to Shion's face for a second. "Yes, certainly, I'll be right back."

The boy who had asked for the house special had milky white eyes and long black hair trussed together in a pony-tail. His clothes were pretty non-descript, but the grand symbol of the Hyuga clan on his back was a dead giveaway. His eyes traced Shion all the way back to the kitchen, whereafter he turned back to the other two chuunin of his team, who bursted out laughing as soon as Shion disappeared from sight. "Hell, I wouldn't mind renting a room here if she was included in the room service", the Hyuga boy blustered to great mirth of his two teammates. The jounin just sat, staring at the wall with obvious disinterest in anything happening around him.

As Shion returned from the kitchen, carrying a tray with the team's orders, the jounin stood up. "Even a kage or sannin needs to shit", he said to answer his team's questioning gazes, then walked towards the toilets. Shion came to the table and put down the team's orders. The Hyuga boy watched in disbelief as she put down a glass of water in front of him. "What the hell? This can't be the house special? It's not even food!" He swung his hand, slapping the glass from the table, where it shattered on the ground. "Get me some real food, wench." He swung his legs onto the table, his boots making dull thuds on the wood. "And be fast about it."

As Shion returned to the kitchen, she was suddenly grabbed from behind, one hand covering her mouth and pulled into a hallway. The jounin, who had seemed so bland before, was wearing a devilish smile. "Lesson one of infiltration. Spot other fakes immediately." He made a short bow. "So you are to be my partner for this beautiful little foray into anarchy. Let me introduce myself, then. I'm currently Sarutobi Eto, a jounin who has retired from the ANBU after years of diligent service because I physically didn't make the requirements anymore. I don't believe in the shinobi system anymore and have only taken on pupils because I need the money." He flashed a short smile.

"I can not resist when I see an enemy with followers, especially not if they have the same physique as my current body. The three sitting inside are a colorful bunch, aren't they?" The man smiled again, now baring his teeth. A flash of bloodlust awoke in his eyes. "You can see them as a present to signify the begin of our partnership. Do whatever you want to them, I am not planning on returning to the Leaf with this stolen face. Of course it wouldn't do just to let them wander back, with strange stories about a defecting jounin."

"The Kurokage contacted me. We will leave this small town pretty soon, after planting a few more heavily incriminating items on the caravans. I suspect we will leave this town in flames, too. I will train you in infiltration, then we will go to the Wind. Once we come there, we will... This is by far my favorite part of the current plan. We will destroy the country from within. In the end, the Kazekage will be dead, the Hidden Sand will be at war and with a bit of luck, _I_ will be the new kazekage. Basically, we're going to have a lot of fun together."


----------



## Vergil (Feb 21, 2013)

*Mion*

The lecherous looks were something that made Shion blush to her core, but Mion loved the attention; but not so much as to blow her cover and transform. Still she got intense enjoyment knowing that there was a Hyuuga that might be checking her out with his Byakugan. Conversely, Mion hated being held against her will whereas Shion preferred that type of action. She sighed to herself; did everything revolve around sex for her?

Still the fact remained that her new partner was trying to enforce his dominance over her; typical men. His hand was over her mouth and it was a damn good thing that Shion was currently the one in control or else that hand would be bitten clean off, though she suspected that the intense bloodlust that they shared would make it an extremely messy fight.

Once his hand was removed she replied to him, after a poof of smoke and the demonic form of Mion appearing before him.

“I was told you were here to teach me some sort of jutsu.” She said with her arms folded and a little irritated. Having Shion out at this point would accomplish nothing but stammering and hesitancy. “Just teach me the hand seals and we’ll get this over with.”

Her alternate form was suited more for combat, streamlined clothing for greater aerodynamics and her custom alterations to show more flesh in various places. It had two purposes; firstly a distracted opponent was an easy opponent and secondly it made her look damn good. It was so liberating after being stuck in those tattered clothes that Shion was accustomed to wearing.

There was barely a knock on the door before it swung open and the owner of the tavern came in to check up on her. The owner, a middle aged woman with the remnants of her blonde hair turning a mousy brown, charged in with a stern look on her face. She stopped and looked stunned at the two strangers in the back.

“Wh-who..” the sentence was barely started before a whip of water was wrapped around her slender waist and she was pulled close to the demon. Mion’s hand barely had to make contact with the mouth of the woman for her to understand the predicament she was in. She had run a tavern for shinobi long enough to know when her time was up. Mion looked down at her with an impressed expression as she let of a sigh of resignation.

“Well, she’s as good as anyone. Get started.” Mion half demanded. She didn’t forsee the partnership going too well.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Feb 21, 2013)

*Zansatsu|Yoshino Village|Land of Fire*

*[The Price of Idealism VI]​*
Kiyoko?s light purple eyes watch as the blonde Kunoichi exits their lair and as the door is resealed she casts Zansatsu a worried look.  ?Do you trust her enough to give her such a task?? she asks. Zansatsu takes a brief moment to pause and placing a hand on the door he looks to her,  ?She trusted me enough to take that pill without the first question.? he replied bringing a sinister twinkle to the woman?s eyes,  ?So that wasn?t a blood pill then.? she states looking back toward the door,  ?Though, she probably figured that if it was poison we?d have killed her regardless. SO I still don?t trust her.? she bites.  ?Oh, I assure you Kiyoko that was a blood pill and not a poison.? is replied in kind after the woman had said her piece.  A what the hell look crosses her face as her eyes narrow to slits,  ?So you are simply going to trust her? Are you crazy?!? is shouted as she waved her arms around.  ?I said it wasn?t a poison, I never stated that there wasn?t something a little special in there as well.? he replies turning to face the deeper recesses of the base. 

 ?What do you mean?? she asked, she hated when Zansatsu played with these riddles.  ?Hmm, hmm, hmm? is chuckled as he started to walk.  ?There is a very special creature in that pill, a snake called an ouroboros. A nasty little winged serpent which can bring down an elephant with a single bite.? is said as his staff echoed.  ?It?s a special species that can live in most inhospitable of places. I also gave it a special command upon it?s summoning. Which is to remain dormant until the Kunoichi did something that may betray me.? he finishes. A chill runs up Kiyoko?s spine while she placed a hand on her stomach,  ?Y-you haven?t slipped me anything like that? have you?? she asks large beads of sweat rolling down the back of her head. Zansatsu stops and the beak of his hood turns across his shoulder,  ?Why? Are you doing anything that might warrant a measure as such?? is asked. Kiyoko nervously shakes her head no,  ?Well then, I suggest that we get some sleep, dawn is rapidly approaching.? he states before turning to walk into the darkness of the base. Kiyoko shudders one last time before she returned to her normal state of mind.  ?You may be a vampire, but all this lack of sun is turning me pale.? she states stretching her arms out.  ?Transform? she sighs forming the proper seals. 

[7 AM, Yoshino Village]     

Now in more common looking appeal, Kiyoko brushes her now light brown hair out of her face and takes a seat at a local tea shop.  ?Menu please, sir.? she states. An older looking man acknowledges her in brief before turning to grab a menu, ?Hey, did you hear Akio?? he asks the patron beside her. Taking the menu with a thankful nod she opens it. ?Yeah, here what Haru?? the man asks pulling a piping hot tea to his lips, ?Abut Jun? Apparently he went stir crazy last night, poisoned a leaf ninja early this morning.? He replies, which causes Kiyoko to cut her attention his way.  ?Haven?t seen you round these parts before.? a strange voice interjects before she could ask further about the poisoning. A chill ran up her spine, was her disguise that obvious? A nervous grin crosses her lips,  ?I?m just passing through.? is replied nervously,  ?Passing through eh, we?ve had passerby?s a lot around here lately.? the voice replies in kind. Kiyoko?s heart skipped a beat as she felt that person set next to her. Not knowing what to do, she casts a pitching glace to the person bedside her now, it was a rather charming looking boy about her age. Bright blue eyes and strangely silver hair and a warm smile spread across his features.

?Shoichi, cut the young girl some slack will you. She?s trying to be a paying customer? unlike you.? The stand owner barks.  ?Apologies, I?m just entranced here.? is replied.  ?Do yourself a favor lady, don?t bother with him, he?s a bum.? The owner states before returning to his conversation.  ?May I suggest some actual food, and a small tour of our humble village?? he asks. Kiyoko?s eyes flash with opportunity this loser may be her ticket.  ?I don?t know.? she replies hesitantly trying to pour on the charm,  ?Come on, this place may be drab, but it?s quaint. Tell you what, I?ll pay.? he states offering her a hand. Kiyoko pauses, playing it out like she had to think it over, but as the moments pass she finally turns her hand over to his.  ?Okay, but no funny business.? she states with a huff.  ?Funny business, I assure you I?m a proper gentleman.? he replies to which the store keep mutters, ?Tried to warn you.?

As promised Shoichi buys Kiyoko breakfast and shows her around town, though food and his company are the least on her mind. Every so often she would stop and look getting to know the village for what it was.

 ?Daydreamin? again?? he asks pulling Kiyoko?s attention his way. A sly smile crosses her ruby lips  ?Yes sorry, can you tell me about this building?? she asks to which the young man looks to where she is pointing,  ?That place, that is where those ninja from the leaf are hold up.? he replies scratching his head,  ?You into those ninja types, that?s too bad for me isn?t it.? he sighs before turning on a heel. Kiyoko panics and grabs his arm.  ?No, no. It?s just a pretty little building.? she replies 

Feeling like a man he takes her in arm and shows her a good time buying her lunch as well and as evening burned on they were walking along the forest. Looking at the shadows she knew that Zansatsu would be up soon.  ?I?d like to thank you for showing me around.? she says grabbing him by the shirt collar. Bringing him in, she plants a big kiss on his lips and he blushes, but before he could get another he grabs his throat and falls to his knees.  ?Sorry love, but you may know too much. Too bad, you were kind of cute too.? she adds blowing a venomous kiss before walking back into the woods. 

[Back at the Base] 

 ?I trust you had a good time.? Zansatsu?s voice startles Kiyoko as she locked the door back.  ?Hope you?re not too tired to go fishing.? is added as he stands from the chair he had brought around.  ?I?m fine.? she replies undoing the transformation,  ?We going after the Jonin?? she asks getting comfortable again.  ?Of course.? is stated,  ?Good, I?ve scouted the village and know where to start fishing.? ~~


----------



## kluang (Feb 22, 2013)

*Shishi

Land of Tea*

"Have you heard?"

"What?"

"Those murders in Degarashi."

"Murder? Its a massacre."

"They calling it the Massacre of Degarashi."

"And its done by one person."

"Scary."

"I hear his bounty is just triple."

"You dont think you can kill him? I heard he can only be kill when he's asleep."

"I heard he's not human."

A man sits in the stall, eating ramen while hearing the other customers gossiping.

"Thank you for the meal."

He gets up and pay for the meal and left the stall and heads towards a clothing store. There he bought a cloak and a conical straw hat. He left the village and after a distance he transform into his true self, Shishi. He wears the cloak and hat and his briefcase transform into Kubikiribōchō which he puts on his back.

Shishi jumps from branch to branch, ever heading north towards the Land of Fire.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Feb 23, 2013)

*Dashie...
Takigakure...*

A figure erupts from the usually smooth surface of the water beneath the large roots of the legendary tree within the Waterfall village.  The village was once under control of the kurokage, but it seems that a rebellion was being plotted by the village.  The rainbow haired figure began swimming towards the center of the tree, the place where the elders speak about the plans of the village.

Quickly climbing the trunk she finds the village leader speaking with the elders.  “I can believe that you would want that Kotaji.  In fact the only reason why we agreed was because we were threatened...” stated one of the elders. 

“I believe the best thing to do is to join Iwakagure, for the safety of our citizens.” the leader states, shifting the large scythe on his back.  His short black hair slicked back neatly, he was obviously timid though wise.  Makaze felt it was a threat on her own turf, one swift motion and she stood on the window she had hung from.

Her rose eyes dulled with instinct rising once again.  She knew what was coming, it wasn't the first time, nor will it ever be the last.  She enjoyed it, it was always so exciting.  It always brought her one step closer to her goal.

“You will continue to ally with Sir Kurokage...Or suffer the consequences.” Dashie states bluntly, her metallic wings stretching out and flexing quickly.

“Never again!  He has caused nothing but suffering!” Kotaji shouts, spinning his scythe angrily.

She chuckles, “Pesky child, you know nothing of this world.  They all know that not one person is truly good. I believe the Tsuchikage wouldn't have a high limit before they would turn on their village.”

“That's Enough!  We-” Shouts the elder, but by that time Kotaji had already struck.  His scythe was pulled, and was going to behead the kunoichi.  

In one fell swoop, Dashie grabbed the weapon, and swung it up into the ribcage of the leader.  She grins, an evil laugh echoing throughout the room, “Your turn old folks.” she states, throwing the elders through the tree trunk room they stood in with the scythe whose blade still held the 'strong' leader of their village.  The pair of bodies falling into the lake below.

She lived for the kill.

“Now to deal with you.” Blood dripping from the ragdoll, she then took the corpse on a stick into the center of town.  Her rainbow hair a deep crimson, she staked the scythe into the ground.  “And here's your warning for the rebellion, 'Don't screw with The Darkness.'!” she shouts, her stance proud and completely threatening to anyone witnessing.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Feb 23, 2013)

*Zansatsu|Yoshino Village|Land of Fire*

*[The Price of Idealism VII]​*
Unlike the previous night of full moon, this night?s moon was not nearly as full. Nor did the clouds allow much of its wanted light to filter through. The shadows were the enemy, and it was these wells of Darkness that will be used against the Leaf tonight. As silent as panthers hunting their prey both Zansatsu and Kiyoko make their way through the woods. It was as if it were second nature to them. Every tree known, every leaf studied. It was the meticulous habits that the elderly poison master enforced that caused their missions to last for months on end; they weren?t as flashy as some of the other of the Kurokage?s minions. But you couldn?t argue with their absolute results. It was Kiyoko that took the lead; taking Zansatsu from the area she had dropped the silver haired Shoichi. They move through the wilds for quite a distance, until they come to a shadowed path that leads to the village itself. 

 ?This is the place Kiyoko?? is asked, the man? staff being brought across his knees. Her purple eyes cut up and down the stretch of forest, then nods.  ?Yes, this is probably the best place for us to set up; the Leaf Base is on this outer edge of the Village. If the Leaf still practice routine scouting regiments, then they?ll most certainly patrol this area first.? is replied as the two duck into the vile darkness of the night.  ?Excellent Kiyoko, your knowledge of Leaf tactics is most welcome.? is stated as he started to from seals, this was Kiyoko?s favorite part of the show. Zansatsu scared the living hell out of her, but he was a masterful showman.  ?Black Secret Technique.? he lowly speaks as his fingers interlock for the final seal.  ?The Forlorn Maiden.? somewhere deeper in the forest a large grizzly bear stalks from the shadows. 

Its thick head sweeps from side to side before it vanishes into the darkness. Closer to Zansatsu and Kiyoko a puff of smoke denote the arrival of the second puppet, Hina dressed as a seductress. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



​




Kiyoko?s face turns a light shade of red, she then turns to Zansatsu, the fury of hell in her eyes,  ?Why in the hell do you always give that puppet such huge tits!?? she hollers in as a hushed a tone as she could manage.  ?Mhhmmm?? is replied, the beak of his hood turning toward her. If the veins on her face could pulse anymore, they may explode.  ?The answer is simple Kiyoko.? he states, the end of his staff now pressing against her left breast.  ?I do it for the same reason you like to show off your assets.? is calmly stated as she pushed the staff from her,  ?Care to explain that sentiment.? is grumbled her arms folding over her chest as she fell back to a sitting position.  ?Hmmm, hmm, hmm. Yes, again it?s simple Kiyoko. The male beast isn?t all that hard to figure out. All you have to do is wiggle appealing bait.? is replied 

 ?And if this male beast is one of the strange ones?? she asks her face flustered, she hated when the answer was so obvious she overlooked it. Zansatsu holds up a small covered dish to that question.  ?What is that?? she asks,  ?It?s a powerful aphrodisiac, even if Hina doesn?t look like his type, he?ll still be drawn in, performance is only half the battle my dear.? he states. Kiyoko shook her head, was there nothing this old fart didn?t plan for?

Time slowly ticked away, but as the night pushed on the leaf ninja started to move, seemed they were still interrogating that sushi stand owner, though they were getting little from the poor fellow. He wasn?t even the cause, just the poor sap that got pinched for the crime. Hiroki was the first ninja to leave his base, leaving his Chunin to patch the old man up for the next round of ?treatment?. It may have been the stress of the day, or just the mental exhaustion of interrogating a man who legitimately didn?t know what was going on. But he didn?t feel the eyes that were on him, the malicious feeling of harm that was floated around him, like a thick soup. The Chakra strings, no one felt. Even if they knew a puppet master was around. Using his wind attribute Zansatsu had floated several strings toward the man, they of course was generously coated in the most pleasant of drugs. 

The flustered Jonin rubbed his neck, for some reason his entire body got hot and sweat started to build on his brow. It couldn?t be the heat, no this was nothing to the warmth closer to the Hidden Leaf. Maybe it was him being up 32 straight hours, no rest for the relentless. 

 ?Heh, heh, heh, Over here!? 

The voice was soft, defiantly feminine and the hairs on the back of Hiroki?s neck stood on end, his eyes cut left and right. There, at the edge of the forest was the most beautiful woman he had ever seen. Of course it could have been the aphrodisiac talking as well. Sweat beads on his brow as she dances around one of the trees. Cutting a grin she pulls back on the tree bending her body so that what light the moon offered showed off her figure to the fullest. Smitten he watched her twirl away to duck behind another tree. A thin arm snakes out of the darkness, a sole finger held beckoning him toward her. Drugged or not, he couldn?t help himself, it had been too long since he been with a woman, damn peace keeping missions keeping him from home. Pulling himself from the exterior wall he slowly begins her way, and so the trap is set. The bait offered the mouse willing.


----------



## Vergil (Feb 24, 2013)

*Nara Shigeki*

There it was again, the border to leave the Fire country. Just a little step and he could do it, he’d done it a thousand ties before on various missions. Just a small step, a leap, or freaking do a cartwheel over it. He needed to get away from all the memories and all the people he knew but he couldn’t.

“I can’t even do this? I’m THE most useless person in the world, I’m smaller than the fleas of a flea. I should just jump off a cliff and die.” He said talking to himself as his foot hovered in the air. “Lord give me strength to overcome this fear! Oh…that’s right I’m not supposed to ask you for anything anymore. Not that it matters anything you gave me was snatched cruelly from my grasp.”

He suddenly knelt to the ground and looked to the sky before screaming to the sky “Whyyyyyyyyy? Whyyyyy?!!!” Something was stopping him; he had to do something first - but what?

He lay on the ground, despondently looking at the border to his left. He felt the tingling in his brain as the Kurokage was contacting him.

*“Shigeki…”*

“Before you think it, I know. I’m a failure, you should just put me in a pot of boiling acid and leave me to dissolve for your viewing pleasure. I can’t even cross a border, I’m unworthy to serve a being of your immense magnitude.” the feeling of utter depression seemed to permeate around the area, with a purple haze falling on the foliage and causing it to wilt.

*“…”*

“Hm, perhaps immense magnitude implies you’re fat – not a good choice of words. I’m unworthy please forgive me. I’m sure you’re not fat. A picture of health with rosy red cheeks and.."

*“Silence.”* The Kurokage scolded without raising his voice.

“Yeah, I should probably shut up.”

*“You are to meet with one of our most trusted members, Kuro Brutus. You and he shall get to work on destroying the Leaf.”*

“Tall order for two guys, I mean I don’t want to question your immensity but..”

*“Merely set up for the wrecking ball; chip away at their foundations. You know key locations to mark.”* The Kurokage spoke patiently, sensing the occasional brilliant mind of the Nara working.

“Hm, yeah, I think I know where to start. I reckon I could probably go in and out of Konoha as we please…though it’s kinda smelly but it befits a sewer rat such as myself.”

*“Very well. That is all.”*

The connection was lost and the Nara sat up and ambled towards the location of Brutus, which the Kurokage had implanted in his brain. Quite powerful – much more powerful than he; but then most things were: like the Hokage, the Sannin, chuunin, genin, flower shop girls, cripples, sea otters, that slime you find in sinks and all sorts of other things. Worthless, utterly worthless.


----------



## kluang (Feb 24, 2013)

*Shishi

Land of Fire*

Its nightfall and the sky is decorated by stars as their light illuminate the land. Shishi cross the border hours ago and now he's by the river bed, cooking his dinner.

River catfish. He caught three of them and cooking them by the fireplace. The wood is quite and only the buzzing of the insects can be heard.

"Peaceful isn't it?"

Shishi sighs. He knows the voice, the Kurokage kunoichi. "Ayumi." says Shishi as he check his fish. He likes it crisp. 

"Don't you want to invite me?"

"No."

Ayumi makes a sulky face as Shishi ignores her. She walks up to Shishi and takes one of the fish and bites it.

"Hei!!!!"

"Tasty."

Shishi sighs as he takes and eat one of the fish. Both of them quietly eating their meal by the river and Shishi pulls out a canister fill with tea and hand it to Ayumi. She takes a sip and spit it out.

"It taste like hot leaves juice."

"That's what tea is."

Ayumi cleans her throat with the river's water and then she looks at Shishi. "The Kurokage's plan has began."

"And my part is?"

"Distraction."

"Basically what he wants is a big target on me?"

"Yes. You just destroy a Konoha Anbu squad."

Shishi eyes widen.

"Dont make that face. I set you up." says Ayumi while sticking her tongue out. "Well we set you up..."

"Why you...." before Shishi finish his word his body froze. He looks down and sees his shadow is binded by a ninja behind him.

"Thanks for the meal, partner." says Ayumi and she strokes his face before turns around and flee. When she reach a certain distance the binding wears off and Shishi grabs his blade and jumps at the bush. But no one is there. Great, now Konoha wants my head too.

"Shishi of the Mist. Wanted for countless murder and assassination in several countries and now wanted by Konoha for a murder he didn't commit." laugh Ayumi as she moves further away from Shishi. 

*"Keep an eye on all of our agents in the Land of Fire, Ayumi."*


----------



## kluang (Feb 25, 2013)

*Shishi

Land of Fire*

Its been two days after his encounter with Ayumi, and he's been on the run. Explosion ran through out the forest and and Shishi is heading east towards a lake. Lake Laogai.

Shishi looks behind and sees a team consist of four Anbu at his heel. He loves fighting but this is suicidal. Even with every thing he knows, he can't take on four Anbu single hand.

At last he reach the lake and he began making a series of hand seal. "Water Release: Hidden Mist Technique." and he cover himself in a fog and he quickly jumps into the lake and headed towards its deepest part.

The Anbu squad arrives at the lake and the leader signal his team to scour the lake while Shishi remains within its depth using chakra to slow down his breathing and he use Silent Killing to hide himself from sensors.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Feb 26, 2013)

*Zansatsu|Yoshino Village|Land of Fire*

*[The Price of Idealism VIII]​*
The lady was like a specter in how she moved, or so Hiroki thought as he chased her through the woods. The enchanting seductress from his wildest dreams, she would slip behind one tree leaving her ass just so until he got close and then she?d vanish her ivory face pulling from behind another, her cherry lips forming an ?O? to blow him a kiss from a far. The following wink was all it?d take to rev Hiroki?s engines a second or third time and the chase would be on again. The mind numbing drug that pumped through his veins pushing him on in a sexual rage. He?d have this woman tonight, damn the consequences. Even his duties as a Jonin of the Leaf were little more than a foggy haze on the outskirts of his mind, not worth a second glancing or thought.

 ?Now Kiyoko. Let us set the mood. Snare this wild buck. Shall we?? 

The Kunoichi nods silently, this was the beauty of working with such an overly insightful puppet master. He was always willing to broaden the stage. With a Flicker the pink wearing ninja girl is gone in a blur as the Jonin chased his lady deeper into the woods. Closer to the trap that was set all so carefully, Kiyoko is the first to breach the clearing landing on a sturdy tree branch just overlooking the opening in the forest. It was the perfect place for the Forlorn lady to end her performance. Below her, the brushes rustle and stepping into the clearing Hiroki walks. A confused look crosses his features as his eyes fall on emptiness, the girl he had braved all this way, not to be seen or heard. Above seals start to form in rapid succession until the formula is complete,  ?Black Secret Technique, Stage of the Limitless Moon.? 

A small wind picks up, or so it seemed as leaves fluttered by Hiroki?s feet. But he is lusted; a minor distraction like leaves in a forest was below his radar. Above clouds moved as a silent wind blew allowing the light fingers of the moon to filter through bathing the area in a cool blue glow, such is the effect of the Limitless Moon. An alluring scent catches the Jonin?s nose, was this his lady? Suddenly his senses cry danger as a touch of a hand landed softly on his neck, but even his hardwired training faltered as her voice floated on the breeze,  ?You found me, my master.? the words were muddled to his mind, but the voice was as sweet as chocolate and his body relaxes as she danced around to his front.  ?You?ve earned your reward master, please come.? she beckons a ghostly kiss just missing his lips, a temptress? lure. But it worked. 

He found his feet moving on their own as he followed her, her arms tumbling over one another and her fingers wrapping toward her as they at the same time asked him to follow. Each step she bit her lip and cast a wanting look toward him, until she stood dead center in the middle of the clearing where she bowed her head and her arms washed back toward her. Her fingers traced the outline of her curvy figure before hooking above either breast where she lightly tugged. The trap was set and the bait had done its job and as Hiroki took a final step her way it was time to spring the trap. 

So engrossed in this woman, he didn?t notice what the moon had concealed. The roar even as deafening as it was, was ignored. So complete was the spell of the Forlorn Maiden that he movement below his feet goes unnoticed. Then darkness as a bear takes it shape around him, the fur and skin flakes away as a potent gas seeps from its seams. The Maiden dances one last time before vanishing in a puff of smoke. Kiyoko lands next to the bear as the dangerous vapor subsides,  ?Well that was a bit too easy.? she laughs thinking of all the training the man had been through, just to fall for the simple ruse of a puppet.  ?Anything is simple, when the right plans are put forth Kiyoko. Always remember that.? Zansatsu?s voice trails from behind. Her light purple eyes cut to the cloaked man as he approached her.  ?So what now?? she asks, arms crossed. Zansatsu walks up to the large bear puppet and pats it gently.  ?Now, now we wait as our friend here gets the rest he needs.? 

[Two Days Later~] 

 ?I don?t like this, Zansatsu. The Kurokage wants?, color=purple] ?The Kurokage wants to rule this world. How it comes to that is of little concern. We?re here to sow the seeds of discord. You know what I want you to do. Now have at it.?[/color] is barked, actual anger on his breath. Kiyoko froze, and bowed her head as the man walked off toward the Leaf HQ, over the past two days the Chunin have been in an uproar being leaderless; and they had contacted the Leaf for reinforcement. In her eyes they had lost the advantage they worked so hard to get and as Zansatsu slipped into the shadows a small mouse appears in a puff of smoke. She would humor him again, but the Kurokage would get this in her reports. Whispering the details of the last few days into the fur of the blue hued rodent she places it on the ground. Quick as a zip the small creature is gone.  ?Well ? lets fish I suppose.? she sighs pulling her arms behind her head. Taking a single step she vanished in the use of a flicker. ~


----------



## kluang (Mar 2, 2013)

*Shishi

Land of Fire*

Three hours later.

Shishi slowly comes out from the water after he's sure the Anbus has left. He walks towards the water's edge and then he stop when he felt something in front of him. 

He looks above and saw a ninja standing atop of one of the trees. "That trick won't work on me."

Shishi recognize the mask and the attire. The ninja is one of the Hunter-Nin of Kirigakure. "A hunter nin.... So this is what you've chosen to be. Kasane?"

Kasane teleported herself to the middle of the lake. "You commit many murders, Shishi..."

"You want me to justify my murders?"

"You kill innocents!!!"

"Do I?"

Shishi unsheathed his sword and spin it around. " I kill politicians who use their power to make themselves rich while making their people suffer. I kill people who serve such man. I kill Yakuzas and thugs. I never kill innocents."

"But with all those murders, I haven't understand it." and Shishi's eye began to glow in blue.

"The true meaning of murder."

"Maybe with never dispel this jutsu I will understand it."

"You will lose your humanity."

"Maybe..." and Shishi looks at the hunter nin, "To understand the killer intent it must..."

10 years ago...

Kirigakure

A young Shishi peeks at two individuals who is conversing at the river, they are the owner of Kubichiro, Tetsu and Gohen the owner the blast sword, Shibuki.

"Tetsu, you power have reach its limit, do you have any plans?"

"Break the limit." answer Tetsu and Gohen looks sips his tea. "How?"

" A ninja must be one with his jutsu..."

"..and when his enemy is in disadvantage he must move forward without any doubt."

"One must remember his enemy in front of him is a shadow, his true body is behind him.."

"And the mission is more important then anything." Gohen looks at Tengu. "Thats Kirigakure basic principle. Why do you bring it up?"

"Those principles make us slow and weak, Gohen..."

"Explain."

"Our jutsus are weak because we think before we attack. Have you notice when one is fuel by their killing intent they're become stronger. When a ninja is driven by his killing intent, all of his movement is a movement of death. His movement, his sight and his breath is a all intent to kill. When you manage to use the killing intent..." and Tengu pulls out his sword and smash the river with all his might but the river remain calm and flow normally as if nothing hit it.

The suddenly hundreds of fishes emerge from the river, dead. "The killing intent is for destroying building or cutting waters or destroy the non living. Its sole purpose is to sever the life of the living. To be a master of this intent you must know how direct it to find the living..."

"And Kill it."

Present Time.

Shishi lets out a power roar as he lets the Bloody Water Grudge takes over his body. " I will be the master the killing intent and I will overcome my limits!!!!!!"


----------



## Chaos Theory (Mar 3, 2013)

*Zansatsu|Yoshino Village|Land of Fire*

*[The Price of Idealism IX]​*
The pink wearing Kunoichi appears toward the center of village. Here light purple eyes wash over the sleepy homes as people turned in for the evening, not knowing what horror that awaited them in their slumbers. Falling to a squat one of her small blue mice runs up on her shoulder, its whiskers twitch close to her ear, as if the rodent is telling her something. A thoughtful look crosses her features.  “Maybe Zansatsu wasn’t so stupid after all.” is mumbled. It seems as if the lack of a leader has disorganized the Chunin that remained, while they have indeed call for help they themselves ramble aimlessly through the village and surrounding areas looking for the leadership that they have lost. Forming the proper seal she cast the Shadow Clone Jutsu and two voluptuous twins appear behind her.  “You know what we need to do?” she asks herself and sly grins fall over her faces, * “Of course.”* they state.  “I’ll take the west.”, _ “And I’ll take the east.”_ they say one after another vanishing.

This was going to be fun, these Leaf Ninja won’t know what to think and a smile crosses her lips as well as she dropped to the streets below. Falling into a headlong sprint, she heads toward the location of her targeted cell. Turning a sharp corner she foot plants the building’s wall and begins to run the length of it her shadow cuts across the ground mimicking her every move. She moved deliberately slower than her other selves, Zansatsu wanted the Chunin to gather at their base at roughly the same time, so their timing had to be near perfect. And around Yoshino, Kiyoko confronted the Leaf Shinobi 

 “Hello boys.” 

The Chunin look to one another, then to the woman that stood nonchalantly on the side of the wall, “Who is that?” one asks trying to identify her, though he was more interested in her body than who she was. Another pulled a Bingo book from his vest. Kiyoko shook her head as he flipped through it, and it didn’t take long. The purple eyes, the sword … the … um … well breasts, yeah it had to be her. “It’s Kiyoko Mizake, she’s from the leaf. Rank B threat.” He states. Eyes pull from her to the man that had spoken, a class B ninja could account for their missing Jonin. “Get her!” the last shout. Weapons pulled they start to charge and Kiyoko gives a playful wink before darting up to the rooftop. Instinctively she knows that her clones are too being chased, these Ninja were too easy. “Split up, cover her exits!” the Special Chunin that lead the squad shouts as they follow her, but soon it was apparent that she wasn’t trying to escape them, but lead them. “Where she taking us?” one shouts at his friend, ‘Looks like our base.’ Is the reply as they close in on their makeshift headquarters.

Three Kiyoko’s land in front of the door that lead into the small building and two vanish in a puff of smoke, Shadow Clones were hard to maintain, but she had accomplished her job.  “Come and get me boys!” she shouts falling into the shadows of the building.  “Stage is yours Zansatsu.” she mumbles to herself running pass him and ducking into an open ceiling panel. Outside the Chunin organized themselves, Arata taking the lead, “Listen she’s obviously luring us into a trap, so we cannot afford to be caught off guard.” He states as he motioned for staging points. “We sealed this compound when we took it over, this door is the only way in or out.” He says holding a hand up. “You five enter, and watch yourselves, we’ll enter in three minutes to cover your flank. We’ll catch this fox.” He states giving the signal to go. With a blur the ninja vanish into the building not knowing what exactly to expect. 

In the central room Zansatsu sat in a chair awaiting his guests, his fingers lightly tap on his staff as he is suddenly surrounded on all sides by ninja. “Who are you?”, ‘And where is the girl’ two demand.  “Hmm, you talking to me boy?” is asked, which brings a flustered look to the lead ninja; he has had just about enough of Yoshino Village. Pulling a Kunai he storms up to Zansatsu and grabs him by one of the horns that came up around his neck. Yanking he pulls Zansatsu to his fee. “Yeah, I’m talking to you, and if you don’t want to comply, then me and my friends are gonna make your life hell.” He bites that kunai threating to tear into the shadow of the hood. A dark laugh escapes Zansatsu as a dark black fog fell from the depths of his hood. ‘POISON!’ one shouts, but it was too late. Most of the room had been filled with the dark cloud and the ninja slowly started to collapse. 

 “Now, where are the rest of your friends?” is asked as he pulled his staff back up. “Right here Doctor Makoto? Was it?” Arata bites walking into the room. Pulling a hand to the air he snapped his fingers and the last Chunin appear around Zansatsu, they thrust their kunai and short swords with little warning. Zansatsu’s body writhes with each impact. “Maybe you should have gone to the Leaf and simply retired, now before you die. Where is Kiyoko?” is asked.  “Hmm, hmm, hmm” Zansatsu chuckles,  “I’m sorry do you think you can just order me around?” he asks as two large snakes fall from his sleeves.  “Binding Snake Glare Spell.” he states, and two more hands, wooden, unfold from the darkness and grab the Chunin in the front. A clattering sound can be heard as flesh toned flakes fall to the ground. Doru’s top arms push the cloak off itself as needles slide from its fingers. A quick injection to all ninja surrounding it renders them in a limp state as well.

“I see the puppet, but where is the master?” Arata asks leaping back as Doru clicked and clacked around.  “I wouldn’t worry about the Puppet Master Hon.”  Kiyoko’s sweet voice rang as her arm wrapped under Arata’s so she could force a syringe into his throat. This poison was fast acting as well and soon Arata found himself being held up by the lady ninja.  “So, the stage is finally set.” Sanzatsu states as Doru vanished in a puff of smoke. “Why didn’t you just kill me as you did my friends?” Aratta asks angrily as the cloaked from of Zansatsu entered the room.  “Kill?” is asked as he pushed on one of the ninja with his staff.  “I assure you, they are alive and well. I just made it to where you will aid me.” is replied “Help?” is asked.  “Yes, you and your ‘friends’ are going to help me turn this little village against Konoha.” is replied, much to Arata’s shock.

“We won’t do any such.” is bitten, but Zansatsu merely chuckles, his head bobbing,  “Who says you have an option?” is asked in return as a hand is held out. Slowly Arata’s allies start to stir. “Wu-what is this?” he shouts as even his body starts to move on its own.  “With bodies as limp as the dead, you can do little to resist my influence.” ~


----------



## Vergil (Mar 3, 2013)

*Mion*

The technique was easy enough, and after a few tries, rather fun. Ripping someone’s face off with chakra and applying it to your own was kind of funny. It was like an enhanced version of playing dress up, a game she didn’t really care for when she was younger, but one which she would quite enjoy now. Time was spent fooling other villagers with their loved ones acting strangely. Forcibly and passionately kissing their mothers or sisters (in one case a grandmother who dropped dead from a heart attack), or even playing a police man who ran naked through the street. Toying with people’s happiness was a joy like no other to heartless shinobi.

Having disposed of the bodies via a space time jutsu, the duo of Mion and ….what ever his name was, she settled on Eto – disguised themselves as the Konoha ninja that came to the tavern earlier and they made their way to the Hidden village in the Sand. 

The journey was a long one and inevitably the rest of the party had discovered that their friends were not quite what they seemed. When they asked for the password, it was a forgone conclusion – the password that the victims had provided could easily have been fake, or dependant on intonation. It was an eventuality that the two had prepared for, of course they would have preferred to keep them alive and in the dark about their trick. It saved on chakra compared to what they had to do now. 

It was quick, which was wholly unsatisfying for her, but they had to stay somewhat professional – the infiltration would require their wits and not them being tired. His throat was simply cut from behind by Mion as soon as the statement was uttered. Passcodes were so easy to pick up on as they were so out of context and seemed just out of place from the conversation. He started talking about starry nights and the moon, when previously he had barely uttered a word. Hell even if it was him making conversation it was good to satiate the ever growing need to stab someone. The body was disposed of via the space time jutsu once more. 

They were approaching the distance where the binoculars could make out their actions. Eto made the hand signals and created two kage bunshins, and used henge to disguise them as the Konoha shinobi. It was just then that they both got that familiar headache. 

“Kurokage-sama.” Mion said respectfully

“The passcode to enter the wind is ‘I like it when the cicadas cry’ in reply to ‘hot today isn’t it?’

And just like that he was gone. Mion looked at Eto as to question just how powerful that man was. Telepathy? Mind reading? Or perhaps an all seeing eye. Whatever power he possessed it was palpable. 

“I’d like to get my hands on whatever jutsu he has.” Mion said, not expecting a reply.

They hid themselves in the cargo as general supplies, as the kage bunshin walked with the horse and cart. The approached the huge fortress like city, massive walls looking down on them and atop them, shinobi with long range specialities. The only way in was a narrow path that was heavily guarded. Truly, trying to force your way through was out of the question, unless they had brought an army. They weren’t at that point quite yet.

The passcode was successful and the cart was taken from the shinobi. Not even an offer to come in; the Sand was as distrustful as the rumours had said. Just an exchange of transportation. This was definitely to their advantage – the Sand was isolating themselves from the other four countries and so an attack from them would seem like the most understandable. 

Inside the city was made of hollowed out rocks and huge slabs of stone underneath the shade built up high, protecting the residents from the harsh sun. It was when the sun went down that Eto and Mion would come out o hiding and start their dark work.


----------



## Magician (Mar 4, 2013)

*Kuro Brutus - Fire Country - Outskirts*

Washing in the river Kuro glanced at the multiple burn marks adorning his skin. The sting hurt, every time he dipped in he felt the pain all over again. He probably shouldn't have been as reckless, but their wouldn't have been as much fun otherwise.

He trudged his way out of the water taking his clothes hanging off of the trees he let them dry on. The sun was bright and their were many peaceful animals in the forests. It was a beautiful sight. A bird flew around his head a bit before landing on Kuro's outstretched hand. Kuro admired the bird; it was free and lose, without a care in the world. Slightly lifting his hand, the bird took flight again and Kuro smiled. He admired those things.

Placing the rest of his clothes on, slowly to avoid the pain, he went on his way. He needed to make it to the dock, as much as he enjoyed it, walking to his next destination was near impossible and he would need a boat. He would just have to convince the pathetic weaklings who own one for a ride. He didn't want to, communication was definitely not his forte, but it was necessary nonetheless.

He needed to meet the Kurokage, even _he_ knew that taking on Konoha by himself was no easy task. He just needed some extra men to distract the weak while he goes after his true target. 

_The Hokage_.

He was excited, a smile crept across his lips. He was going to fight a _true_ battle.


----------



## Vergil (Mar 5, 2013)

*Shigeki*

The Fire country was known for Konoha but all across the green land were little settlements that simple folk tended to live in, doing trade with Konoha. Often these were mining cities, based around iron, gold, jewels and the like. Occasionally you would find a retired shinobi, with the Earth element living there to help with excavation but more often the village folk would do it themselves.

Shigeki passed through such a town on his way to meet Kuro Brutus and was compelled to do evil here because that’s just what he had to do to not suffer in the afterlife. 

“Heeeey.” He droned out in his maudlin voice, “You guys a mining city? I got some Earth jutsu if you wanna give room and a hot meal to a wandering shinobi.”

The village folk didn’t ask questions, he was sure they had seen their fair share of fugitives passing through; they were just happy for the help. 

“Sure. We got some nice girls too if you’re interested.” A young man offered. They needed money any way they could get it.

“No, I killed my wife, I don’t deserve happiness. In fact if you want to kill me in my sleep, go right ahead…” he said with his shoulders slumped and his hands almost dragging across the ground.

“I…well…the mine is over there.” The man said suddenly uncomfortable around the man. Shigeki sighed.

“Oh I’m sure I’ll botch this up like I do everything in my life.” He said looking at the wooden beams that lead underground. He breathed in whilst throwing out some hand seals before putting his fist on the ground and causing the earth to shift some and a tunnel to appear, littered with gems. 

“Whoa, thanks. You just saved us a few days worth of digging. It’ll hold right?”

“No…I’m utterly useless and it’ll probably fall down right…now!” he pointed at the tunnel and nothing happened. He sighed again, “I can’t even predict my own failure. I fail at failing.”

He lay on the dirt as the miners stepped over him and started to put wooden beams and lanterns up around the dirt. Shigeki still lay there for a good half hour whilst they worked and went deeper into the mine.

“So what would be evil?” he asked himself, “Killing them after gaining their trust? No, not enough. Ok so I have to keep them alive….for a while” 

From his laid down position he made a few more hand seals and stretched round to hit the ground. A huge wall imbued with chakra was erected, effectively trapping them in there. Shigeki got up and went to the village standing in the town square. Clearing his throat he started to shout.

“HELP!! The mine has collapsed!”

It didn’t take but a minute for the able bodied people to come rushing out of their homes. Mostly women, as the men were hard at work. Without hesitation they rushed to the mine with Shigeki with torches. Sure enough, they saw a huge earth wall in front of them and the sound of pickaxes trying to hammer through. It wasn’t going to do them any good, as soon as they struck it, the wall healed itself, so long as Shigeki made contact with the side of the wall, which he did so by putting the sole of his foot on it. 

He did allow them to make a small window so that they could see and hear and smell what was about to happen. His shadow snaked out tendrils that attached themselves to the shadows of the women. They had no chakra to use and so keeping multiple people at a time was not too much of a strain. He let go of the Earth wall, knowing that een without the chakra input they would not get to the girls in time. 

They ranged from 16 to 40. Some were ugly, a few were very pretty indeed. He considered doing other things to the pretty ones but he wasn’t really in the mood. In fact he never really was since he lost his wife. The girls cried out that they couldn’t move, followed by general panic and accusations and insults thrown at Shigeki.

“Yeah, I know I’m scum. Totally worthless as a human being. I’m sure I deserve to have my eyes ripped and inserted….wow…that’s.…maybe you’d do better as the evil dude here. I never even thought of that. Thanks for the tip though.”

“Shadow flame jutsu.” He said with a sigh and watched the girls panic as the flame shot out from his shadow and grew ever closer to them. First heat then stinging, then agony. Being burned alive was not a nice way to go. The men were raging, obviously desperate to save their wives or daughters. Their screams filled the tunnel echoing horribly and Shigeki dutifully watched as they perished. 

“Well that was pretty gruesome.” He said noting the boiling innards of the carcasses on the ground. “pretty evil right?”

More insults but on the whole an affirmative on the latter question. Shigeki nodded to himself in satisfaction before placing both hands on the wall. 

“Destructive rising rock pillars. Damn, I need to come up with a shorter name for that…” he said, barely paying attention to the giant pillars that came up from beneath the ground and crushed the men inside the tunnel against the ceiling. “Ah damn I should have done it slower so it would have been a painful death. Maybe next time.”

Shigeki put his hands in his pocket and as he exited the tunnel a hand grabbed on to his leg. He looked down at the charred excuse of a human. He bent over and inspected her. “Oh still alive huh? And looks like you’ll survive if you crawl your way back to town hm? I guess I can make up for my haste with you. Stay there.”

The woman could barely move out of the pain and if her tear ducts worked they would shed tears at what the shinobi was doing. The tunnel exit was about 5 metres away and Shigeki poured broken glass all over the tunnel floor. He then tied her feet and hands together before gagging her. 

“There, now you can inch your way to the exit like a caterpillar and head to town. I’m sure someone will help you there. Not sure if they will come here because they are all just kids and you all told them not to go. Maybe you’ll luck out and get a brave one….but then they’ll step on the explosive tag and make a mess on the walls. So yeah, I think THAT has fulfilled my evil quota of the day. I really am worthless trash that should go eat a dick and die. I know…I know. I killed my wife you know. I really do deserve nothing more than Hell. Be assured that I am going there.” He patted her on her bloody head, listening to wails and pleas coming from her gagged mouth, 

“Right, so Brutus was somewhere over that direction.” He walked ever closer to Konoha to meet with his new partner.


----------



## Magician (Mar 5, 2013)

*Kuro Brutus - Fire Country - Mining Town*

Kuro glanced down at the small town near the dock and made his way over. Looking over he saw numerous people frantically running and even more grieving with what looked like their family. It seemed the town was in a panic, something must have happened.

_Hopefully._

Grabbing a the shoulder of a nearby woman, crying and in a mess, he turned her around with more force than he initially meant. This frightened her making her first reaction to fight and run.

Slightly frustrated at her struggle, Kuro grabbed her by the throat, making her stop instantly.

"What happened here," he asked, slightly embarrassed. She _was_ beautiful.

She didn't speak. Or rather, she couldn't. Her eyes rolled to the back of her head, only then did Brutus realize that he was clenching her throat with more strength than he intended.

_Weaklings._

He let her go as her slumped body collapsed to the ground. Yep, she was dead. He turned his head to notice spears all around him pointed in his direction. They were angry, some were crying. Probably pertaining to the death he just caused. They probably wouldn't buy it if he told them it was an accident.

A smile crept his lips. Only thing left to do...FIGHT!

---​
After dealing with the weak attackers and gathering some information. Kuro realized that there was another shinobi in town and he was sure as heck going to find him. He was ready for another challenge, hopefully the shinobi was strong.

Running around town for another 5 minutes or so, Brutus noticed a man near the woods, the outskirts of the town where he was just at. He smiled, the man's posture just read shinobi.

Brutus ran that direction as quick as possible, he was ready for a warm up fight, before fighting the Hokage.


----------



## Vergil (Mar 8, 2013)

Konoha, it had been a while. 

Shigeki looked up at the giant walls surrounding the village from a distance that was just outside the chakra detection field. Of course a place like this would have more than just two guard at the gate. He was to meet Brutus around here, a person the Kurokage had a great deal of faith and trust in. 

“I wish I could get that much trust from anyone. It’d be nice to be liked – but then I’d have to kill them because I’m trying to be evil, and backstabbing a friend is pretty evil.” Shigeki sighed but as always undeterred from his mission.

He spotted a muscular man with spiked hair running towards him. He looked like he wanted to kill him.

“You’ll be Brutus….I have the image of you in my head thanks to Kurokage-sama. You’re a lot bigger than in my head.” Shigeki looked at his scrawny arms which had a little white flag on them to signal the giant man not to kill him, “I’m a weakling, a piece of slime underneath your shoe, compared to you. I’m pretty much going to be no use here. But I do have a plan to get into Konoha, though it will likely fail because that’s what I excel at.” Shigeki said his shoulders drooping lower and lower until he was lying flat on the ground, on his stomach. 

“We turn into little rats and go in via the sewage system. They have patrols there, but we can just scurry past them. Konoha has a lot of rats. From there I have a good idea for blackmailing the editor of the only newspaper in Konoha. Oh we’re close to the chakra field so make sure you turn into like some common animal.” Shigeki henged into a boar and looked up at Brutus. “I’m a glorified pig.”


----------



## Chaos Theory (Mar 8, 2013)

*Zansatsu|Yoshino Village|Land of Fire*

*[Through the Fire and Flames I]​*
[The Following Day]

Kiyoko?s eyes widen, dropping the paper she was holding she quickly cuts her eyes to the left and right. No one was around, that was good. Quickly gathering the file she had opened she places the papers back in their order before putting the file back up. Looking over the room one last time she bits the tip of her thumb. This was bad, this was very bad. What she is seeing was damning on a grand scale. Sneaking out of Zansatsu?s secret lab she closes the door, it took her over six months to finally find one of his stashes. But now her mission was fixing to come to a close, sooner than she thought though. For as she started to move from the wall she suddenly found her body unable to move.  ?What the?? she asks finding that her body was unresponsive.  ?Mhmm, hmm, hmm.?

There was no mistaking it, that was Zansatsu?s laugh. Calm and methodical much like the man himself.  ?Show yourself coward.? she barks as she tried her best to move her body.  ?Glance down my dear Kiyoko.? his voice trailed as he walked from the shadows across from her. Her eyes narrow, but then she allows them to roll downward, there on her left breast was a small dart. She didn?t even feel it hit her.  ?What is the meaning of this Zansatsu?? she bites, rage clawing at the back of her throat.  ?Did you finally find what you were looking for my dear?? he asks a hand gesturing to the wall behind her. Her eyes slowly widen, but she had to play stupid, the Kurokaze had to know what Zansatsu was up to. 

 ?I-I don?t know what you?re talking about boss.? is replied in as innocent of a voice as she could muster. A soft sweetness to it as well,  ?You can drop the act Kiyoko Mizake, I know that the Kuokaze sent you to spy on me.? is replied a soft chuckle following the statement.  ?But the real question is my dear; do you know what he had to send someone to spy on me?? he asks, that hand falling back to his staff. Kiyoko?s eyes widen, he knew? How was that possible, but his own question was legitimate too,  ?I take your silence as you don?t know as to why I?m untrusted.? as he spoke it dawned on Kiyoko why Zansatsu was dangerous,  ?You, you ?? she mutters,  ?Yes?? is asked he not moving from the spot he stood.  ?You know who the Kurokaze really is, don?t you.? she replies, knowledge was truly dangerous, especially toward someone like the Kurokaze. Zansatsu chuckled at the accusation.   

 ?I know plenty of things Kiyoko.? he replies with a chuckle.  ?But that is of little concern at the moment; the real question is. When was the last time that the Kurokaze contacted you mentally?? is asked, that staff bouncing off the side of his head.  Again, it was a good question. The last she talked with the Kurokaze on that level was right after being assigned to Zansatsu, after that it was her using her mice, and the Kurokaze using bats to rely orders that Zansatsu only partially obeyed.  ?The Kurokaze?s technique requires use of chemical receptors in the brain, a specific bunch that allow him to inter your mind through the use of his Jutsu.? is explained, though Kiyoko really didn?t understand what he was going on about. Zansatsu shook his head under that hood.  ?Remember that medicine I gave you when you first started to work with me?? he asks, Kiyoko?s gasp told him all he needed to know,  ?Yes, that poison inhibiter also blocked those bunches of receptors, while they have no effect on your overall body function or thought processes it inhibits the Kurokaze from spying on me himself.? 

Kiyoko?s eyes sadden, he had planned this all along, his words and actions up to this point were a ruse to get her to just trust him enough to fall into this trap. Her eyes fall to the ground and she mumbles something so low Zansatsu couldn?t hear it.  ?Excuse me?? he asks walking up to her, bingo. He was the one stepping into the trap. Her head fires up and her mouth locks open. Two dozen razor sharp poison coated lances fire from her, but Zansatsu is quick on the uptake and he blocks the attack with his staff.  ?You shouldn?t be so hasty with you attacks, if you would have waited. You may have actually hit me.? A black fog quickly covers the ground and consumes his body.  ?That was the distraction, you taught me better than that Zansatsu.? she coughs a bit of the black vapor coming from her lips as she cut him a smile. She always kept a poison fog Jutsu on hold, just in case. Coughing violently Zansatsu stumbles back.

 ?Don?t think you can go about making an antidote either, that is my own special blend. Only I can cure it.? she states.  ?Now, release me and I?ll cure you. And if you??,  ?If I what, pledge undying loyalty to you, you?ll overlook what you?ve found?? is coughed which brings a smile to Kiyoko?s face.  ?You pick up quickly.? she states, but Zansatsu merely laughs his body rattling with each chuckle. Kiyoko?s eyes widen as she watched skin toned flakes fall from under his robes.  ?Fuck? she bites realizing that Zansatsu had anticipated her moves.  ?Remember Kiyoko, I taught you all you know, not all I know.? he states walking from the shadows, his puppet of himself vanishing into a puff of smoke. Kiyoko felt utterly defeated as he walked closer to her.  ?I?ve taken the liberty of contacting that Anbu Squad, two should be here within the next couple of hours while the rest take Hiroki back to the Leaf.? he states, vileness to his voice.

 ?Here they?ll find an old traitor to the Leaf, a B threat Ninja that is to blame for all of what happened here. But don?t worry, they?ll trigger a trap burning them and you alive destroying the fact I was ever here.? Zansatu laughs evilly as he walked over. Grabbing her by the chin he pulls her gaze up to the darkness of his hood.  ?It?s too bad though. You were my most promising student.? As he started to walk away Kiyoko?s voice trembled to life. 

 ?Please, don?t kill me.?~


----------



## Magician (Mar 10, 2013)

*Kuro Brutus - Fire Country - Outskirts*

Kuro arrived in front of the ninja with a firm smile planted on his face. The man was didn't _look_ particularly strong. He was small and scrawny and had a disheveled posture, but that didn't mean anything in the ninja world. Jutsu was king and most shinobi spent there entire lives working on that one aspect. If this man was the one who caused the chaos in the mining town, he must be strong.

Walking forward Kuro stopped as the man glanced over in his direction after mumbling something that Brutus could barely make out. The man stepped forward, smiling, like Brutus was just the person he was looking for.

?You?ll be Brutus?.I have the image of you in my head thanks to Kurokage-sama. You?re a lot bigger than in my head. I?m a weakling, a piece of slime underneath your shoe, compared to you. I?m pretty much going to be no use here. But I do have a plan to get into Konoha, though it will likely fail because that?s what I excel at.?

Brutus looked at the man questioningly at first, tilting his head to one side. So this guy was from the Kurokage? And not only that he had come to Konoha to help him take down the kage. So the Kurokage sent someone to help. Kuro had hoped for more, but if the Kurokage sent _this_ man, as pathetic as he may seem, he must be at least considerably strong.

?We turn into little rats and go in via the sewage system. They have patrols there, but we can just scurry past them. Konoha has a lot of rats. From there I have a good idea for blackmailing the editor of the only newspaper in Konoha. Oh we?re close to the chakra field so make sure you turn into like some common animal,? the man responded, henging into a boar, ?I?m a glorified pig.?

Kuro sighed. "Look," he said, "I don't care about your plans. I'm going after the kage, while you distract everyone else. If you get in my way I will kill you."

And with that an excited demonic smile spread across his face as he expanded his chakra and opened the first gate. With one swoop, he punched through the entrance of Konoha causing a huge explosion of debris as the nearby guards and ninja came rushing to the scene.

Kuro charged in laughing hysterically killing anyone and anybody in his vicinity with demonic ferociousness. He looked to his left and saw reinforcements. He glanced over at the huge hokage tower, activating the second gate, and raced at _tremendous_ speeds towards the area.

His big fight was coming very soon! He couldn't wait!


----------



## Vergil (Mar 11, 2013)

*Shigeki*

And he was off, like a rampaging bull hell bent on destruction, causing Shigeki to snort as he stood in his boar form. He’d still follow through with his plan even though in his heart he knew it would likely lead to some sort of gruesome death and the inevitable tag of FAILURE engraved on his tombstone. Trotting towards the sewer line, he resisted the urge to try and walk on two feet as his front legs got dirt between his toes. As he looked at the flowing green and lumpy water hurtle out of the grated pipe, he was glad for the small favour of his sense of smell not being heightened whilst in his boar form. Another henge and he was now a rat, climbing up the wall and squeezing through the gate. The patrols that ordinarily would have been there were now rushing to see what the commotion was about. He feared that his partner was not going to last very long. 

Accessing the detailed map in his head, he located an old maintenance room. This would do nicely. A manhole just a few feet away and located in an alley close to the slums of Konoha. Every city had one and Konoha’s was no different, their was just better hidden than the other countries. Of course there were programs to try and help people out of there, but times of peace lead to less jobs. No need for a mass production of scrolls, kunai, shinobi attire and the like, the factories started to lay folk off. Less jobs, less money, no affordable accommodation and there you have an ever increasing shanty town. Still it was better than living in a sewer.

The first thing to do would be to find someone suitable to henge into so that he could safely roam the streets. He could get someone from the shanty town but if he found himself needing to be in the right part of town, he would stick out like a sore thumb. Someone middle class, who lived alone and didn’t talk too much. He knew where to find just the person; at the pachinko corner. 

Using the network of sewer lines he navigated Konoha. He’d done the sewer patrols when he was a chuunin and whilst he did take a few wrong turns due to some recent changes, he had on the whole remembered them completely. Up the ladder he silently pushed up the heavy metal cap and slithered out. Brutus’s little distraction was proving more useful than any thing he could come up with. The commotion had caused everyone to leave their seats, leaving the little metal balls motionless in the game casing. Everyone was outside, except one guy. One horribly depressed looking individual who had his little cup half empty of coins that were faithfully fed into his machine, all the while mumbling to himself. Shigeki listened intently to mimic the voice. The gambler's gaze was that of a man who had been through too many genjutsus, but wore clothes that were of relatively good quality and was a man that had not completely fallen into the throws of poor hygiene and lack of grooming. No wedding ring either. He would do perfectly. 

A dark shadow clone appeared and looked back at Shigeki with the same sullen look he had on his face. They both sighed and the clone turned and approached the man. No-one noticed as they were still all outside listening to the yells, explosions and occasionally seeing an element fire up into the sky. Brutus was really pushing them hard. 

The clone wrapped an arm around the man and now he was helpless but to follow the clone back around to where Shigeki was. “I apologise. I really should make your death as painful as possible but you are a kill out of necessity. I’ll make it up by making sure that people remember you as terrible person.”

Shigeki simply covered his victim’s nose and mouth and suffocated him, the man not even being able to flail and struggle due to the shadow binding. He was soon dead and Shigeki pulled the corpse down back into the sewer, all the while mumbling how terrible he was at being evil and that he deserved his fate of being cooked and eaten alive by demons. The dead man was thrown in the maintenance room and the Nara got to work making the person unrecognisable. His former clan were a master of poisons and medicines and Shigeki was in his hey day an exceptional Nara. Placing some leaves around and on the corpse, it would slowly dissolve the skin and bones to nothing in the space of a day, leaving absolutely nothing. Shigeki left the body, confident that no-one would discover it, but leaving a little welcome card in case any one did, and took his new form out into town to see what Brutus was up to and practice with his new voice.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Mar 12, 2013)

*Zansatsu|Yoshino Village|Land of Fire*

*[Through the Fire and Flames II]​*
 ?Please, don?t kill me.?​
The beak of Zansatu?s hood tuned back to her,  ?So, you?ve resorted to begging for your life. How sad, are you not a proud Kunoichi?? is asked as he turned back to her. Kiyoko?s eyes showed fear unlike anything that Zansatus had seen before, this woman truly didn?t want to die, but he didn?t get as far as he did by showing kindness.  ?I?ve killed people for less than what you?ve found out here today.? he states slamming the butt of his staff off the floor, Kiyoko winces at the outburst, but her purple gaze quickly returns to Zansatsu,  ?I understand that Zansatsu, but I have an understanding of you now ?? she states as she tried to feel for the reaction below the fa?ade.  ?And?? is asked, she could tell that he was nearing the end of his tolerance with her pleas. 

 ?Just give me a chance to explain.? she sobs as tears started to roll down her cheeks. Zansatsu shifted his weight while his hood angled to the side.  ?You have my ear for now woman; better not squander this brief reprieve.? he warns while placing both hands on the top of his staff to brace his weight as he stood.  ?You?re plans, they aren?t something that can be achieved in the short term, and you?ll need a long term play to make them come to fruition.? she replies, Zansatsu lightly chuckles. ?I still don?t see what you?re playing at girl, and my tolerance for this stupidity is growing frail.? he returns not impressed with her reasoning to this point. A red bar crosses Kiyoko?s face,  ?We both know you?re getting on in age.? she mumbles while cutting her glance away from him.  ?Again what are you playing at?? is asked annoyance present.

Cutting her eyes back his way she only looks at him, was he dense?  ?I?m offering to bear your children!? she shouts her face turning blood red. Zansatsu takes a step back, but a soft laugh follows,  ?Interesting play Kiyoko, but what makes you think that I?m not a Kunoichi like you?? is asked a puzzled look is given back,  ?You don?t sound like any woman I?ve ever heard.? is replied,  ?Hmm, hmm, hmm.? is chuckled in a defiantly woman like voice,  ?Do you not recall that I?m a master of voice manipulation.? the color leaves her face as he spoke it was true. But she still had her doubts,  ?You can?t fool a woman?s intuition.? she replies while forcing a smile. Again Zansatsu chuckles,  ?Of course, but I?m not interested in a family when I can manipulate people into thinking my way, besides. You have to break a few eggs to make an omelet.? he replies set on killing her anyway. Sweat rolls down Kiyoko?s face,  ?Wait, there is another way.? she states as Zansatsu started to turn away. Pausing he shakes his head. 

 ?The Cursed Seal!? she exclaims, Zansatsu turned back,  ?The technique that Anbu Root uses?? is asked, the tap of his staff echoing off the floor as he walked back toward her.  ?Y-yes.? is replied sweat forming on her brow.  ?Hmm, hmm, hmm. Sorry, still not interested dear, there are other ways to betray that doesn?t involve you talking.? is replied as he started to turn away again.  ?So if we?re?,  ?My real name is Kiyoko Hokkaido?? Zansatsu?s whole body froze and the beak of his hood crossed his left shoulder.  ?That clan is supposed to be dead, am I supposed to believe you are a decedent of the fabled Contract Makers?? he asks, Kiyoko bites her lower lip.  ?Let me prove it, I?ll forge a Soul Contract with you.? she replies, she even knew the term, Soul Contract. Back in the beginning of the Ninja ear, there was a clan that could bind animals or others into contracts. The Hokkaido Clan, they would pull a portion of the elder animal?s soul and bind it to a contract that could be signed. Whoever?s blood was added to the contract the clan of animal became loyal to them agreeing to come to their aid and never betray them. In other words they couldn?t betray them and was forced to aid such is the power of the contract. 

Walking over Zansatsu places a hand on the back of her neck and a snake latches in place, Kiyoko?s eyes widen.  ?Don?t worry, it?s only a failsafe. If you try to betray me it?ll kill you, otherwise you?ll be safe. She feels the needle being removed and another being slid into place on her breast and soon her mobility returned.  ?Hokkaido Family Seal.? she lowly states forming seals in rapid succession.  ?Soul Contract.? is added as she placed her hand to her chest. A moment later she pulls a portion of her soul from herself.  ?For a contract of a human to be made, the soul has to stay within the human, the blood of the master added then the soul pressed back into place.? she stated motioning for Zansatu?s hand.  ?You would do this and you don?t even really know who I am?? he asks.  ?Me living to pass my clan into a new generation is more important.? is replied Zansatsu chuckled as he grabbed his hood. Pulling it away Kiyoko gasps.

 ?Shoichi?!? she questions, it was impossible. Was Zansatsu playing her even then?  ?You remember that fake name, I?m impressed.? he says brining up a hand. A kunai quickly cuts across a finger,  ?You know, despite the fact you were trying to kill me you?re a pretty good kisser.? is added as he presented her with his blood. A red bar again forms across her features, at least he wasn?t ugly.  ?My name is? he starts as she continues the Contract Jutsu.~


----------



## Magician (Mar 16, 2013)

*Kuro Brutus - Fire Country - Konohagakure*

Activating the fifth gate, Brutus charged forward towards the tower, demonic smile written on his face. After hoping from another building, completely decimating it upon lift off, he met a high pressured wave of water smack into him, changing his direction and landing on a nearby roof top.

He looked up and saw the silver haired jonin ninja, standing on the opposite end. 

"Move aside," Kuro said, smile still planted on his face.

"I didn't fight you before, because I didn't want any unnecessary casualties," the jonin said, "I didn't think you would move this quick. I guess I have to kill you know".

Before he knew it, Brutus was gone. He had barely even blink and the criminal disappeared from view. He was fast.

Brutus ignored the other ninja trying to stall his progress. Even _he_ knew that fighting the entire village was almost certain death and he sure as hell wasn't going to die before fighting the strongest man in the Land of Fire. To make matters worse, the ninja sent by the Kurokage was nowhere to be found. He was supposed to distract the others while he fought the Hokage. Maybe the Kurokage overestimated him.

But that didn't matter. His smile grew even more as he closed his distant on the tallest tower in the village. In a split second he smashed into the building on the highest floor where he knew the Hokage was going to be, causing all kinds of chaos and mayhem in his wake. 

Glancing around he watched as patrons, elders, and various other non-ninja left while a couple chuunin stood their ground, albeit shaking and fear stricken. You had to admire their courage at least.

"You guys step back, said a voice from outside the room.

Brutus' smile grew even more as he watched the old geezer with his cane, deceptively appearing as a week old man. The man with a long white beard and bald head inched forward with a pure white Hokage's robe on his back. He glanced over at Brutus.

"Well, he said as he handed his wooden cane to one of the chuunin as they left. The hokage adjusted his robe as he stood straight up instead of hunched over like before. "You wanted me, you got me". 

With that he threw off his robe revealing a chiseled muscular body with multiple battle scars on his chest. The room thundered and shook as the geezers chakra rose as windows broke and walls cracked. Fire started to surround him as he formed a standard ram seal to signify the start of the battle as the temperature around the room spiked.

Brutus laughed hysterically. "COME AT ME OLD MAN!!!" he yelled. 

And then he charged.


----------



## Vergil (Mar 19, 2013)

*Mion*

Crime was not uncommon in any of the villages, especially since there was now little need for new shinobi. The disaffected youth had nowhere meaningful to vent their teenage angst and gangs were fast becoming the new family for them; their own families dead from poverty or disease. In the bowels of the city, there was the acrid stench of death permeating the dirty stone walls of the slums of the sand, where a person could easily get lost.

The Sand was as bad as it could get, due to the heat; boredom kicked in as there was nothing to do but sweat and as a result, tempers flared. No wonder the Sand had cut itself off so completely, it was an apple rotting from the inside, but in Mion’s eyes it was ripe and juicy enough to be considered a delicacy. Already Mion had established a base and a crude information ring, paid for with the promise of ‘protection’

Of course Mion was in charge of the body for now, the hood and the light and airy cloak kept her cool and concealed. She gave of just enough of an aura to fend off any that were strong enough to get her out of 1st gear; they were at least street smart and knew their limitations. Those that weren’t were easily dispatched of with a rustling of her cloak and a flash of steel, all without breaking stride. Just another victim in the Slum of the Sand. 

Shinobi occasionally patrolled the area, a ‘War on Crime’ declared by the chief of police there, but the rot had infected even the peace keepers, Mion noting more than one exchange of envelopes in the dead of night. This was her kind of place, though she would have to do something about the giant rats that walked the alleys as if they built them. One strutted past her as she sat with a beggars bowl on the edge of the good side and bad side of town. She smirked at the dark humour of her schizophrenic self doing just that.

Her target was a simple but pretty girl, who seemed significantly better off than the majority. Another one of the Sand’s dirty little secrets. The Kazekage, according to her information, had a secret passion for women, a secret he tried to keep hidden well. It was always funny, Mion mused, that the shinobi were considered celibate, or at least perfect role models that did not partake in cardinal sins. Of course there was the ninja code, but any human given such power would abuse it in some way, and in a city that was used to looking the other way a simple satisfaction of male desires could be afforded to their most powerful shinobi. 

One of the boys went to grab her purse for his initiation, but merely a sacrificial pawn. A struggle for the purse, followed by a discreet flick of the fingers, hurling a small stone to the back of the head, where skull and spine meet. Just enough pressure for her to fall unconscious, one of the first places they teach shinobi to target. She would be taken to hospital, the boy arrested and his hands chopped off as punishment, the police not concerned that he would die from all sorts of disease in a matter of days. It was none of her concern. Phase one had been executed.


----------

